# *Holy Crap (HC)* List



## MUMami (Dec 28, 2013)

Opposite of 'Holy Grail"' Drugstore/ High End/ Makeup/Bodycare - whatever! What are the absolute worst of the worst products you have tried, and can warn us about? Off hand I can think of WnW Liquid Lipsticks - not for colors or pigmentation but the formula is god awful!I don't see how anyone can wear these Maybelline Falsies Mascara - Black Drama - worked beautifully for a week, then was horrible - absolutely a clumpy/ flaky hot mess! (original formula I love) Cream of Nature Moisturizing conditioner - made my hair feel like straw - horrendous


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 28, 2013)

I actually like Wet n Wild's lipsticks. I do hate their eye makeup remover which burns my eyes.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Dec 28, 2013)

CVS 3-in-1 Astringent. OMG. Burns. Like. Fire. I also hate the smell and the film it leaves after it dries. I've used a ton of astringents over the last 20 years, and none of the others have burned this bad.


----------



## Kristine Walker (Dec 28, 2013)

Maybelline Great Lash mascara,for me it was a horrible, wet streaky mess, I've tried it 4 times over the past 30 years and regretted it each time.


----------



## OiiO (Dec 28, 2013)

LMdB True Colour Creme Eye Shadows, I can hardly believe that such crap product was even released. I mean, shouldn't they at least test it in a focus group or something??


----------



## Shauna999 (Dec 28, 2013)

> LMdB True Colour Creme Eye Shadows, I can hardly believe that such crap product was even released. IÂ mean, shouldn't they at least test it in a focus group or something??


 I'm with you... I Luv the brand so much and I keep trying to make them work but truthfully their god awful... I still haven't given up but I'm close to throwing in the towel...


----------



## Deareux (Dec 28, 2013)

Le Metier de Beaute Creme Eyeshadow - Wow this was bad. It just went on awful and came off awful.

Almay Eye Makeup Remover Pads - They were really oily and left a residue behind. They also irritated my eyes.


----------



## NotTheMama (Dec 28, 2013)

Organic Moroccan Argan oil shampoo &amp; conditioner, I know some people love this stuff but I HATED both of them. The shampoo was thick &amp; gloopy, didn't lather up, didn't rinse out and just made my hair horrible!!


----------



## MUMami (Dec 28, 2013)

> Almay Eye Makeup Remover Pads - They were really oily and left a residue behind. They also irritated my eyes.


. Totally agree! And They have the nerve to put stickers that say #1best seller , or some crap like that.


----------



## luckyme502 (Dec 28, 2013)

Benefit's staniac. I hate that stuff. It's uneven as a lip gloss and I could never get it to work as a cheek stain. Is too sheer and then all of a sudden I look like a clown.


----------



## ddalgi (Dec 28, 2013)

Marcelle Eyeliner - wore off crazy quickly. L'oreal Voluminous Million Lashes mascara - I love how it looks, but it would flake like crazy and I hated the smell. Organix shampoo and conditioner - I know it works well for other people, but each time I try it my hair just feels oily and heavy. Stila lip stain - applies streaky. I wouldn't repurchase but I don't mind using it up. EOS lip balm - doesn't moisturize my lips and I've tried most flavours. Had the best luck with the strawberry, though.


----------



## princess2010 (Dec 28, 2013)

I agree with the LMdB cream shadows and Great Lash. Another mascara I despised was Blinc. It made my lashes look shorter than they actually are and clumped them together into about 5 big lashes. It's the worst ever for me.

Lisi has the worst lipgloss I've ever used. It had no redeeming qualities.

Maybelline BB cream was the worst I've used as well.


----------



## jesemiaud (Dec 29, 2013)

> LMdB True Colour Creme Eye Shadows, I can hardly believe that such crap product was even released. IÂ mean, shouldn't they at least test it in a focus group or something??


 First thing I thought of, lol.


----------



## KaitlinKolors (Dec 29, 2013)

I may be the only one who feels this way but I'm just gonna go with NYX individual shadows altogether. I've purchased about 20 of them in various colors and while 2 of them I like, the rest are just HOLY CRAP. So un-pigmented. I keep buying them and telling myself that this one might be good and they never are


----------



## iPretty949 (Dec 29, 2013)

em Cosmetics mascara stings and burned my eyelash area.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

mor lip macaron lip balm dried my lips and eventually cracked.

SOHO brushes shed soooo bad.


----------



## luckyme502 (Dec 29, 2013)

> Marcelle Eyeliner - wore off crazy quickly. Organix shampoo and conditioner - I know it works well for other people, but each time I try it my hair just feels oily and heavy.


 This! I have tried different types of this brand too. None of them work for me.


----------



## StellaSunshine (Dec 29, 2013)

Benefit Porefessional gave me the worst breakout of my life! I tried it twice thinking the first time was a fluke.


----------



## MUMami (Dec 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *StellaSunshine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Benefit Porefessional gave me the worst breakout of my life! I tried it twice thinking the first time was a fluke.
oh wow - I absolutely love it - It fills my pores great (i have very enlarged ones from acne) and I haven't experienced breakouts from this.


----------



## MUMami (Dec 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *iPretty949* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  em Cosmetics mascara stings and burned my eyelash area.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

mor lip macaron lip balm dried my lips and eventually cracked.

SOHO brushes shed soooo bad.
I concur - SOHO is crap! I bought 2 e/s blending brushes on clearance and they did not hold their shape at all,nor blend out well at all -


----------



## MUMami (Dec 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KaitlinKolors* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I may be the only one who feels this way but I'm just gonna go with NYX individual shadows altogether. I've purchased about 20 of them in various colors and while 2 of them I like, the rest are just HOLY CRAP. So un-pigmented. I keep buying them and telling myself that this one might be good and they never are 




thats good to know - I don't own any yet...now not sure if I want to


----------



## MUMami (Dec 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ddalgi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Marcelle Eyeliner - wore off crazy quickly.

L'oreal Voluminous Million Lashes mascara - I love how it looks, but it would flake like crazy and I hated the smell.

Organix shampoo and conditioner - I know it works well for other people, but each time I try it my hair just feels oily and heavy.

Stila lip stain - applies streaky. I wouldn't repurchase but I don't mind using it up.

EOS lip balm - doesn't moisturize my lips and I've tried most flavours. Had the best luck with the strawberry, though.
I've only had the EOS strawberry -I wouldn't recommend this for moisturizing dry chapped lips, I found it best to use a base under a drying long wear ormatte lipstick where you want some moisture but not so much that it messes up the lipstick or make it slip too much.


----------



## MUMami (Dec 29, 2013)

TOMS of MAINE Natural deodorant 

*makes your armpits smell like cat pee

 - even my husband and my mom tried it and said the same thing.


----------



## BSquared (Dec 29, 2013)

Don't flog me, but I can not STAND Revlon Colorstay liquid foundation. One: breaks me out like CRAZY. Two, the smell is AWFUL. I don't know if I had a bad bottle or something but it seriously smells like spray paint to me. I know tons of people swear by this stuff, but I just don't get it! I also agree the original maybelline great lash (pink and green tube) is atrocious. Another one I don't understand the hype. Makeup Forever "aqua" eyeshadow. I've tried the sticks. I've tried the pots. They clump and wear so unevenly on me even with primer. I hate it because the colors are so pretty, but I always end up with random chunks of eyeshadow all over my lid by the end of the day. It's not cute.


----------



## luckyme502 (Dec 29, 2013)

> Don't flog me, but I can not STAND Revlon Colorstay liquid foundation. One: breaks me out like CRAZY. Two, the smell is AWFUL. I don't know if I had a bad bottle or something but it seriously smells like spray paint to me. I know tons of people swear by this stuff, but I just don't get it! I also agree the original maybelline great lash (pink and green tube) is atrocious. Another one I don't understand the hype.


 I don't think great lash is atrocious, but I don't get the hype either. It basically just costs my lashes in black. I don't think it does anything for them, like lengthen or add volume. I also find that it clumps on my lashes.


----------



## KaitlinKolors (Dec 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ddalgi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Organix shampoo and conditioner - I know it works well for other people, but each time I try it my hair just feels oily and heavy.
 
These make my hair so dry! Almost like straw. Definitely on my crap list too


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Dec 29, 2013)

This was an awesome thread topic idea! Lets see, my HC items would be: -Fresh lip balm, everyone swears by these and to me they smell like cheap household cleaner and make my lips dry. -stila lip and cheek stains, horrendous! -Lush mask of magnaminty, grease lightening, tea tree water. They all made me break out even though they are intended to clear the skin.


----------



## klutzyleo (Dec 29, 2013)

1. Trim tweezers - No, just no... I bought these because I lost my tweezers and I'm waiting for my tweezerman tweezers to get her. I figured they would be sufficient for a little bit. I couldn't finish tweezing because they refused to grip the hair at all. 

2. Diorshow Black Out Waterproof - It's okay, I guess, but not worth the money at all. The formula is WAY too wet and I have to wiped the brush off quite a bit so that my lashes don't clump like crazy.

3. Em Cosmetics Lash Gallery Mascara - This may be the worst mascara that I have ever tried in my life. It's insanely goopy and clumpy. I got this in my Ipsy bag and it has convinced me that, along with the reviews I've read, that I never, ever need to waste my money on their products.


----------



## eucala08 (Dec 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MUMami* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  TOMS of MAINE Natural deodorant 
That stuff gave me a chemical burn. I was like why are my armpits red, and the skin is pealing. I quit using it, and my armpits went to normal. I make my own deodorant now. My mom uses Toms though, and she has no problems with it. 

Quote: Originally Posted by *KaitlinKolors* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I may be the only one who feels this way but I'm just gonna go with NYX individual shadows altogether. I've purchased about 20 of them in various colors and while 2 of them I like, the rest are just HOLY CRAP. So un-pigmented. I keep buying them and telling myself that this one might be good and they never are 





I haven't had this experience. I own 2 of the singles, and they're both very pigmented. Ha, maybe it's the same 2 that you like. 

I don't like the Milani Baked Blushes. I had Dolce Pink, and my cheeks would be so sparkly it was weird. I didn't think it was very pigmented either, so all sparkle and no color.

Bite Lip Shine in Vintage that came in a Sephora lip kit turned me off to buying other Bite lip products. It was so gross. It smelled like some bad medicine. I threw it away after trying to use, but I couldn't get past the smell. I did get another Bite lip stick in another Sephora kit this year, and I don't have a problem with it.


----------



## Wida (Dec 29, 2013)

*Organix Tea Tree scalp therapy shampoo/conditioner - actually broke my scalp out with big painful pimples, ouch! I've never, ever experienced that before. It also left my scalp dry, flaky and itchy - also things I've never struggled with. Needless to say, they went into the trash. *Revlon lip butters - not because they're bad by any means, but every single one I tried reacted badly with my body chemistry and turned orangey on my lips. Orange and orange based lippies do not look good on me at all. I had the same problem with the few Revlon lip stain crayons I tried too. *Olay Foaming Face Wash - the one in the tube, not the pump. This stuff was terrible! It didn't remove makeup at all and left a nasty feeling film on my face. It broke me out and I'm still trying to get rid of the hard little bumps that it left on my cheeks. *I have to agree with the Maybelline Great Lash mascara. I think it's the worst mascara I have ever tried. It did nothing for lengthing or volume and it smudged all around my eyes like crazy. *Ulta brand products - I have tried their blush, mascaras, eyeliners, face wash, lotions, etc. I have yet to use one of their products that wasn't terrible. The blush had no pigment, the mascara ranked right up there with the Great lash, the eyeliner said it was long wearing but was gone in an hour, the face wash burned my eyes and skin, and their lotions caused huge rashes on my legs. I give up with the Ulta brand. *EM by Michelle Phan waterliner - I know that most loved these, but the one I got was dry and hard and didn't apply well at all. It pulled on my eyes and applied unevenly and it was so hard and dry that I couldn't get it on my waterline. Maybe I got a bad one, but there are so many other brands that I love that I doubt I'll give this a second chance. I'm sure I'll think of more. I'm rather picky...


----------



## tweakabell (Dec 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

This was an awesome thread topic idea! Lets see, my HC items would be:
-Fresh lip balm, everyone swears by these and to me they smell like cheap household cleaner and make my lips dry.
-stila lip and cheek stains, horrendous!
-Lush mask of magnaminty, grease lightening, tea tree water. They all made me break out even though they are intended to clear the skin.
I knew I loved you, lol.  I don't get the Fresh hype at all. It seems to me like normal everyday lip balm that costs $20 a tube. Chapstick used to make one with silk in it that I LOVED that was $4 a tube, lol.

My list

Oil of Olay moisturizers burn my face. It's not just them but off the top of my head they do. I'm going to have to narrow down the ingredient that I react to.

Stila eyeshadow. I keep buying the palettes and I never use them because they don't work as well as my other shadows.

Not crap but I don't get the LOVE for (I like it ok) They're Real mascara. It's really wet so it always transfers on me and that little ball on the end holds way too much product and makes my smaller lashes clump. It works ok when I have the time to do it really slowly, but as an easy quick way to get lots of lashes, nope.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Dec 29, 2013)

> I knew I loved you, lol.Â  I don't get the Fresh hype at all. It seems to me like normal everyday lip balm that costs $20 a tube. Chapstick used to make one with silk in it that I LOVED that was $4 a tube, lol. My list Oil of Olay moisturizers burn my face. It's not just them but off the top of my head they do. I'm going to have to narrow down the ingredient that I react to. Stila eyeshadow. I keep buying the palettes and I never use them because they don't work as well as my other shadows. Not crap but I don't get the LOVE for (I like it ok) They're Real mascara. It's really wet so it always transfers on me and that little ball on the end holds way too much product and makes my smaller lashes clump. It works ok when I have the time to do it really slowly, but as an easy quick way to get lots of lashes, nope.


 Yeah, I definitely don't get the Fresh balm hype. I'm good with a pack of Chapstick or even Herpecin L, I know it's for cold sores but I wear it all the time in the winter and my lips have never been more smooth. I also used to be a huge fan of They're Real until I got a tube of LancÃ´me Hypnose Star. That stuff can take my face from Zero to Hero in 2.5 seconds flat. It's kind of a miracle.


----------



## Kelli (Dec 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MUMami* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Opposite of 'Holy Grail"'
Drugstore/ High End/ Makeup/Bodycare - whatever!
What are the absolute worst of the worst products you have tried, and can warn us about?

Off hand I can think of

*WnW Liquid Lipsticks - not for colors or pigmentation but the formula is god awful!I don't see how anyone can wear these*

Maybelline Falsies Mascara - Black Drama - worked beautifully for a week, then was horrible - absolutely a clumpy/ flaky hot mess! (original formula I love)

Cream of Nature Moisturizing conditioner - made my hair feel like straw - horrendous
I love the WnW Megalast Lipsticks, they are my drug store favorites, but those liquids ones are SO TERRIBLE! I lasted maybe 10 minutes with it on before I just had to take it off, because it just  felt so awful on my lips. They felt dry and cakey. Everytime I moved my mouth it felt like the skin on my lips were being ripped apart. Ugh.

As soon as I saw the title of this thread, those WnW Liquid Lipsticks were the first thing that came to my mind.


----------



## Bflopolska (Dec 29, 2013)

First, yeah, Great Lash. In thirty years it has never done anything for my lashes, and it was the reason that for many years I wouldn't touch Maybelline. Second, any of those lip colors that are supposed to go on for 12 hours, and comes with a separate top coat. I think Cover Girl's is called Outlast. No, just no...even with constantly putting on the clear coat, it made my lips dry and flaky and felt like they were coated in plastic. Third and related, the stick-on lip color and eyeliners. Not only did they feel like plastic laminate, they irritated something awful and looked worse. Fourth, the chubby Ulta eye pencils, the ones about the size of the Tarte or Sue Devitt eyeliners. They smear *everywhere* and the smudger seems to erase some of the color intensity.


----------



## Bikerchic (Dec 30, 2013)

I have to echo a lot of you about the Great Lash, and the Organix.  Neither of those products were any good for me.  I've also had bad luck with all of the Hard Candy items I've tired.  Their under eye concealer was the shade and texture of elmer's glue, the orange lippy turned neon pink.  I also have had bad luck with every NYX lippy I've ever gotten.  They all end up looking very muddy on me, no matter what the color in the tube looks like.  Maybelline BB cream, a greasy orange mess.  ELF eye shadow primer was terrible for me, left my shadow creased and faded within 2 hours.  I know a lot of people like it, but I thought it was just awful.


----------



## LisaF1163 (Dec 30, 2013)

Chantecaille eye shadows.  HOLY CRAP, for what you pay for these suckers, they should at least stay on.  Even with a good eyeshadow primer, they're gone by 10 AM.  Save your money!


----------



## MUMami (Dec 30, 2013)

I may get flogged for this - but Im sorry, NARS glosses smell like dirty rags - I just dont understand?

I love the shades, especially Turkish Delight which looks amazing - but I can't get over the smell and cant get myself to buy one.

For such a high end product they could at least make the smell decent - or just dont have any at all - 

On the drugstore end - I find that most of L'Oreal's lip products are the same way - that terrible old lady scent. 

Beautiful shades, but I take a whiff and totally turned off.


----------



## eastofthesun (Dec 30, 2013)

AWESOME THREAD! I LOVE IT!

Quote:

Originally Posted by *MUMami* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  TOMS of MAINE Natural deodorant 

*makes your armpits smell like cat pee

 - even my husband and my mom tried it and said the same thing.
Oh no, I was going to start buying Toms of Maine deodorant when my current one ran out.

Which one did you get? They have multiple kinds... I wonder if they are all horrible? Thanks for saving me from that purchase!

My HCs:

1. FLOWER (by Drew Barrymore) Color Play creme eyeshadow in 'Cocoa Camellia'. EUGH this is disgusting! It's like so wet and ... gloopy. It's pigmented which is great, but it is also like putting on yogurt! It doesn't blend, it just smears, it is just nasty. Had to return it. Was really looking forward to it because it was a matte brown cream shadow.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

2. Revlon Just Bitten Kissable Balm Stain in 'Smitten'. This stuff is awful. Drying. Smelly. The top cracks. It is the most unnatural fuschia color, and in the hijacked words of of Buffy, 'This balm stain is neither balmy or stainy!'

3. Tarte BB tinted primer- I love Tarte normally- absolutely love it! But when I tried the BB tinted primer, it was like smearing my face with pure silicone. Yuck. It made me break out... and is still causing breakouts weeks after I stopped using it. If you are one of those people who can't use face primers, stay away from this for sure. It's so drying too. Eww.


----------



## MUMami (Dec 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *eastofthesun* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oh no, I was going to start buying Toms of Maine deodorant when my current one ran out.

Which one did you get? They have multiple kinds... I wonder if they are all horrible? Thanks for saving me from that purchase!

My HCs:

1. FLOWER (by Drew Barrymore) Color Play creme eyeshadow in 'Cocoa Camellia'. EUGH this is disgusting! It's like so wet and ... gloopy. It's pigmented which is great, but it is also like putting on yogurt! It doesn't blend, it just smears, it is just nasty. Had to return it. Was really looking forward to it because it was a matte brown cream shadow.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

2. Revlon Just Bitten Kissable Balm Stain in 'Smitten'. This stuff is awful. Drying. Smelly. The top cracks. It is the most unnatural fuschia color, and in the hijacked words of of Buffy, 'This balm stain is neither balmy or stainy!'

3. Tarte BB tinted primer- I love Tarte normally- absolutely love it! But when I tried the BB tinted primer, it was like smearing my face with pure silicone. Yuck. It made me break out... and is still causing breakouts weeks after I stopped using it. If you are one of those people who can't use face primers, stay away from this for sure. It's so drying too. Eww.
If I remember I think it was just the original scent -

but the experience was so horrifying Im to afraid to try different scent. Cat pee on pits = not cute.


----------



## kotoko (Dec 30, 2013)

> Oh no, I was going to start buying Toms of Maine deodorant when my current one ran out. Which one did you get? They have multiple kinds... I wonder if they are all horrible? Thanks for saving me from that purchase! My HCs: 1. FLOWER (by Drew Barrymore) Color Play creme eyeshadow in 'Cocoa Camellia'. EUGH this is disgusting! It's like so wet and ... gloopy. It's pigmented which is great, but it is also like putting on yogurt! It doesn't blend, it just smears, it is just nasty. Had to return it. Was really looking forward to it because it was a matte brown cream shadow.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 2. Revlon Just Bitten Kissable Balm Stain in 'Smitten'. This stuff is awful. Drying. Smelly. The top cracks. It is the most unnatural fuschia color, and in the hijacked words of of Buffy, 'This balm stain is neither balmy or stainy!' 3. Tarte BB tinted primer- I love Tarte normally- absolutely love it! But when I tried the BB tinted primer, it was like smearing my face with pure silicone. Yuck. It made me break out... and is still causing breakouts weeks after I stopped using it. If you are one of those people who can't use face primers, stay away from this for sure. It's so drying too. Eww.


I have the Toms of Maine deoderant in apricot and I like it just fine


----------



## roxymama (Dec 30, 2013)

My face did not like the Laura Mercier oil free tinted moisturizer I tried this summer. I used the fairest choice and it looked ok going on, but turned very orange within an hour and my face got very oily for remainder of day. I'm sure it's fine for other people. I was Oompa Loompa orange! I switched to CK one color 3-1 foundation in porcelain and love it.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Dec 30, 2013)

Benefit's They'r real mascara... srsly.... my lashes are very straight so I need a good mascara that will hold the curl. This one just doesn't help them, I feel it's too wet and weighs them down. Smears all over the place, ugh .. no... 

Josie Maran Argan oil, broke me out like there was no tomorrow. :/ 

Jose Maran Illuminator, disco ball on your face... stay away... 

edit: Add the Urban Decay 24/7 liners to this list, they transfer to my upper lid... yuck! They don't stay on my waterline either.. at total mess of liners.. 

:/ Yea I think that's it... for now at least hahah


----------



## mrst909 (Dec 30, 2013)

The lashfusion mascara that I received in a hautelook bag earlier this year was the worst mascara ever. Like not even usable. So dry and not pigmented at all. I've heard people who got it in their birchbox with the same complaints. I thought maybe I just got a dud but it sounds like it's just a crappy product in general.


----------



## amorgb (Dec 30, 2013)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *Deareux* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Le Metier de Beaute Creme Eyeshadow - Wow this was bad. It just went on awful and came off awful.

*Almay Eye Makeup Remover Pads - They were really oily and left a residue behind. They also irritated my eyes.*

Quote: Originally Posted by *MUMami* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


. Totally agree! And They have the nerve to put stickers that say #1best seller , or some crap like that.
  I'm so glad I'm not the only one who thinks this!  I have it in a bottle, not the pads, and it literally feels like I'm using straight oil.  While it does work, I have to agree that it is irritating to the eyes.


----------



## Bflopolska (Dec 30, 2013)

Philosophy Kiss Me Color gloss! I got one of these in some QVC special a few years back and it was atrocious--tasted like poison! And too bad, because the tint was really nice. If it weren't for the fact that I love SeÃ±orita Margarita 3-in-1 body wash, I'd never buy Philosophy again.


----------



## Lolo22 (Dec 30, 2013)

Maybelline Clean Express eye makeup remover - so thick and gloppy and doesn't work.  I actually like those oily Almay ones haha!

UD 24/7 liners - do not stay put at all on me.  Smear city.

EOS lip balms - they all stink!

Victoria's Secret So Sexy dry shampoo - soooo filmy.

Julep lip glosses - don't even last for 5 minutes.

Carols Daughter Black Vanilla detangler - smells AWESOME but almost feels like you just put hair spray in your hair aka way harder to comb through then before.

Totally second the Organix and Great Lash comments! Made my hair so dry and did nothing for my lashes.  Basically all Maybelline volumizing mascaras are really horrible imo.  Crusty and flakey and really hard to get off.


----------



## dreamiegurlie (Dec 30, 2013)

Wet n Wild Mega Protein Mascara. Worst I've ever tried. I don't care if it's nourishing my lashes.  It makes my lashes stick together like crazy and there is no volume at all.  I shouldn't have to find some other brush to try and separate everything (and that took a bunch of time and effort). Total mess. Not worth it, even though it was on sale for 2/$3.


----------



## Bikerchic (Dec 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Maybelline Clean Express eye makeup remover - so thick and gloppy and doesn't work.  I actually like those oily Almay ones haha!
So funny, I really like the Maybelline remover and hate the Almay.


----------



## LisaF1163 (Dec 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MUMami* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I may get flogged for this - but Im sorry, NARS glosses smell like dirty rags - I just dont understand?

I love the shades, especially Turkish Delight which looks amazing - but I can't get over the smell and cant get myself to buy one.

OMG, yes!  I just posted this somewhere - I don't remember - but I said the same thing!  NARS glosses have such a gross, chemical-y smell and taste that I just can't wear them. Can't go anywhere near 'em!  So if you DO get flogged, I'll probably get flogged right along with you!


----------



## amorgb (Dec 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *dreamiegurlie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Wet n Wild Mega Protein Mascara. Worst I've ever tried. I don't care if it's nourishing my lashes.  It makes my lashes stick together like crazy and there is no volume at all.  I shouldn't have to find some other brush to try and separate everything (and that took a bunch of time and effort). Total mess. Not worth it, even though it was on sale for 2/$3.

Totally agree.  Does absolutely nothing for my lashes.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kristine Walker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Maybelline Great Lash mascara,for me it was a horrible, wet streaky mess, I've tried it 4 times over the past 30 years and regretted it each time.

AGREED. I always think maybe I missed something, and I try it again...and still awful. Adds no length, no volume, just a bit of wet streaky color.

I agree with @princess2010 that Lisi is by far the worst lip gloss. EVER.

The stila sparkle liquid liners are so pretty but they flake off after a couple of hours...so irritating.

Nyx shadows are blah on me, too...powdery and not pigmented. I like most other nyx things I've tried.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Dec 30, 2013)

Yep, that Maybelline mascara was terrible for me. Totally not worth it! I wonder who continues buying it and how it remains so popular.


----------



## katielp (Dec 30, 2013)

> Yep, that Maybelline mascara was terrible for me. Totally not worth it! I wonder who continues buying it and how it remains so popular.


 But seriously. Who buys this crap?!?!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Dec 30, 2013)

> But seriously. Who buys this crap?!?!


 I would rather use nothing before using that mascara. I don't care how jaded that sounds. Maybe older women who find that it has nostalgia or something, idk.


----------



## SarahNull (Dec 30, 2013)

*ULTA's eyeliners*. These liners are horrible. Especially the retractable liners. I made the mistake of using this product and my eyes looked worse than a raccoon after. Major transferring. Luckily I carry basic essentials in my purse or I would have been screwed. I really like ULTA's eyeshadows, so it was a pleasant surprise (actually quite baffling) that the eyeliners are terrible.

*Estee Lauder's Doublewear Eyeshadow Base*. The consistency is average at best. I felt that my eyeshadow creased and faded. What I really can't understand is that the Shadow Paints are superior and work better yet are not marketed in the way that the eyeshadow base is.

*MAC's Prep + Prime Eye*. Very similar to Lauder's. It just didn't work for me. The Paint Pots actually work better than this product does.

*Clinique's Cream Eyeliner*. When I use to use this product, it was modestly decent. Recently when using this product, I noticed a lot of irritation around my eyes and I also noticed that it would fade within a few hours. I don't know if they changed the formula or not, but it is definitely not as good as it once was.

*Tom Ford Ultra Length Mascara*. It reminds me of a waterproof mascara which I am not really fond of. Any product that makes your lashes stick together is just not a favorite of mine. He has other good products, but this is by far the worst yet.

*Peter Thomas Roth All Day Moisture Defense Lotion*. I went to ULTA and tried some in a sample. I started breaking out virtually instantaneously. I've used a lot of heavily concentrated skin care products, however; this one epitomizes a nightmare on the face.

*Arcona Berry Fruit Bar Cleanser*. I don't know if they changed the formula, but either way, it just doesn't work for me. I broke out.

*Phillip B pH Restorative Detangling Toning Lotion*. If I wanted to use vinegar, I would use it. This product smells like vinegar and worked like vinegar. I usually love Phillip B products, but I wasn't a fan of this one.

*Fresh Brown Sugar Hand Cream*. When it comes to Fresh, I have mixed reviews but usually the strengths exceed the weaknesses, however; this product is one of their worst, if not the worst. The formula isn't creamy and kind of smells.

*NYX's eyeliners*. These liners could be more pigmented. Especially the darker shades. They also don't last long at all.

*Wet n' Wild lip glosses*. Although they don't last long, the synthetic faux smell is really what annoyed me most. In the end, you get what you pay for.

*JINsoon Top Gloss &amp; Coat*. I have used better top and base coats from a drugstore. Doesn't dry fast at all and after applying this, I noticed very subtle streaks over my polish. I like some of the stand-alone polishes though.

*Calvin Klein Perfumes*. Just not a fan of the "uni-sex" smell. Calvin Klein for "her" still smells like men's cologne. Prefer fruity floral, creamy floral, or acquired scents that possess fruity or warm notes.


----------



## MUMami (Dec 30, 2013)

i was one of 'those people' who got suckered into Maybelline Great Lash swindle - lol

BUT - I actually like the 'Lots of Lashes' one for layering with other mascara  (its the one wear the brush is shaped like a teardrop)-  its good on bottom lashes too.

But the reg. formula is horrible!

...and WnW should get out of the mascara market altogether - none of them have ever been any good.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 30, 2013)

I won't call them my Holy Crap exactly, but I don't have as good of luck with Wet n Wild shadows as most others seem to...they aren't terrible, but not very pigmented on me, and the mattes are dry and powdery...the shimmers are okay but I seem to get ahold of more mattes and blah.


----------



## SUMMER731 (Dec 30, 2013)

> Organic Moroccan Argan oil shampoo &amp; conditioner, I know some people love this stuff but I HATED both of them. The shampoo was thick &amp; gloopy, didn't lather up, didn't rinse out and just made my hair horrible!!


 This stuff really messed my hair up! It's been months and months of expensive products later and my hair still feels different!


----------



## v0ltagekid (Dec 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Bikerchic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So funny, I really like the Maybelline remover and hate the Almay.
Totally second this lol.. 

I really dislike the black mask by Boscia, made me cry... 

I also really dislike the dry shampoo by Psssttt or however u spell that :/ ugh!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Kristine Walker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Maybelline Great Lash mascara,for me it was a horrible, wet streaky mess, I've tried it 4 times over the past 30 years and regretted it each time.

AGREED. I always think maybe I missed something, and I try it again...and still awful. Adds no length, no volume, just a bit of wet streaky color.

I agree with @princess2010 that Lisi is by far the worst lip gloss. EVER.

The stila sparkle liquid liners are so pretty but they flake off after a couple of hours...so irritating.

Nyx shadows are blah on me, too...powdery and not pigmented. I like most other nyx things I've tried.

I agree that mascara does nothing for me but my mom loves it and makes her lashes look great.  That lip gloss is probably one worse things I have ever received.


----------



## LisaF1163 (Jan 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I would rather use nothing before using that mascara. I don't care how jaded that sounds. *Maybe older women* who find that it has nostalgia or something, idk.

Nope! ;-)  That stuff's the worst - clumpy, bad, just all around no good.  I never got the hype either, even after all these years!


----------



## lioness90 (Jan 2, 2014)

This thread is helping my low buy lol 

Quote:

Originally Posted by *KaitlinKolors* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I may be the only one who feels this way but I'm just gonna go with NYX individual shadows altogether. I've purchased about 20 of them in various colors and while 2 of them I like, the rest are just HOLY CRAP. So un-pigmented. I keep buying them and telling myself that this one might be good and they never are 





I hate almost every NYX product that I've tried. I haven't tried their lip products though.

Quote: Originally Posted by *BSquared* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Don't flog me, but I can not STAND Revlon Colorstay liquid foundation. One: breaks me out like CRAZY. Two, the smell is AWFUL. I don't know if I had a bad bottle or something but it seriously smells like spray paint to me. I know tons of people swear by this stuff, but I just don't get it!
 
That stuff broke me out like crazy too and I hate the smell also.

Quote: Originally Posted by *MUMami* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I may get flogged for this - but Im sorry, NARS glosses smell like dirty rags - I just dont understand?
They smell awful. I tried one and thought I received an old gloss until I saw other reviews saying the same thing.

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *katielp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

But seriously. Who buys this crap?!?!

I would rather use nothing before using that mascara. I don't care how jaded that sounds. Maybe older women who find that it has nostalgia or something, idk. I know people who brought it when they were new to makeup. It was probably their first mascara. Maybe tweens think that mascara is awesome lol


----------



## luckyme502 (Jan 2, 2014)

> Nope! ;-) Â That stuff's the worst - clumpy, bad, just all around no good. Â I never got the hype either, even after all these years!


 I think it is very good marketing. There are many many women who do not regularly wear makeup, and some that do who only buy drugstore brands and are not informed about makeup. If you knew nothing about make up and ran into a drugstore or Walmart or target and wanted mascara you would see that one, it is one you have probably heard of and it says right on the package #1 mascara. And you would probably think, millions of women over decades can't be wrong. So that is the one you would buy and if you've neve tried a different mascara, you are unaware there could be something better. I've bought that same mascara at least five times thinking I must be missing something. And when I was in high school I think that is mostly what every girl used. I am not putting down drugstore brands of mascara or makeup. The are some I love. And I know the are some women that have tried all different brands and love that one best, because everyone is different.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jan 2, 2014)

Mine : Suki anything - that stuff gave me a horrible break out and an allergic reaction. I'm so jealous of everyone who loves the stuff! Sephora Liquid Eyeliner - when I stepped outside my eyes started to water really badly and the liner started to burn my eyes - so more water. So much eyeliner all over my face that my friends thought I was crying all the way into Starbucks! The Balm's Stainiac - love the brand hate this product. It's so faint and difficult to work with! Too Faced - lava eyeliner or whatever. I can't get this to work on me at all. It's so gummy and pulls on my eyelid when I try to apply. I'm sure there's more!!


----------



## lioness90 (Jan 2, 2014)

Maybelline Define a Lash mascara - Applying this mascara is a pain in the butt because the flimsy wand bends too much when I apply it to my lashes.

Revlon lash glue - This dries fast and doesn't stick well.

Black Radiance Shine Control primer - This broke me out like crazy.

Studio 35 cotton rounds (I think it's the Walgreen's brand) - These are horrible cotton rounds. I need two to remove makeup on one eye and they tear apart easily.

Bare Minerals Mineral Veil - My face looked the same after applying it. About 20 minutes later, I looked like an oil slick. It did not absorb oil or minimize the look of pores.

Smashbox BB Cream - This broke me out. This caused my worst breakout of 2013. Also, there's isn't a shade that matches me perfectly.

Rimmel Show Off lip gloss - This smelled awful. I threw it away because the smell lingered after I applied it and I couldn't stand it.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 2, 2014)

Can I just say that I LOVE the idea of a "Holy Crap" thread?  





Juice Beauty CC Cream - sheer coverage, greasy feel, and OH DEAR GOD THE SMELL.  So disgusting.

ModelCo Fiber Mascara - got it in my very first birchbox - it was just so bad... dried up, clumpy, and did absolutely nothing.

Benta Berry Moisturizer - another BB Fail - it was supposed to be mattifying (it wasn't) and the second I tried to put any sort of makeup on over it, it pilled up into little balls on my face.  Gross!


----------



## BeesForKnees (Jan 2, 2014)

Bare Minerals Foundation - I don't have oily skin but this stuff made me look like I had rubbed a greased pig all over my face. NYX eyeliners - I avoided NYX products for a long time because their eyeliners were so bad on me. Â I just tried one of their lip butters, though, and it was wonderful. Smashbox Eyeshadows - I don't feel like they show up well and they feel dry and powdery to me.I hate putting them on clients as well...Not a fan at all! Sephora Liquid Eyeliner - Didn't stay on my eyes at all and I could not get it to apply evenly. Their cream liner was dry and clumpy too Revlon Colorstay Overtime Lipcolor - Ugh, I wanted to love this because the color was wonderful, but was gross and drying on my lips. I looked like I had some sort of film on my mouth after about an hour of wearing it.Â


----------



## princess2010 (Jan 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I think it is very good marketing. There are many many women who do not regularly wear makeup, and some that do who only buy drugstore brands and are not informed about makeup. If you knew nothing about make up and ran into a drugstore or Walmart or target and wanted mascara you would see that one, it is one you have probably heard of and it says right on the package #1 mascara. And you would probably think, millions of women over decades can't be wrong. So that is the one you would buy and if you've neve tried a different mascara, you are unaware there could be something better. I've bought that same mascara at least five times thinking I must be missing something. And when I was in high school I think that is mostly what every girl used.

I am not putting down drugstore brands of mascara or makeup. The are some I love. And I know the are some women that have tried all different brands and love that one best, because everyone is different.
One of my favorite mascara's ever is the $2.99 Jordana one! Great Lash is just awful. I could name at least 10 drugstore mascaras that blow that one out of the water. Actually probably every mascara in the drugstore except some WnW ones are better.


----------



## luckyme502 (Jan 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  One of my favorite mascara's ever is the $2.99 Jordana one! Great Lash is just awful. I could name at least 10 drugstore mascaras that blow that one out of the water. Actually probably every mascara in the drugstore except some WnW ones are better.
See, it's the marketing.  I have never heard of the Jordana mascara, but everyone has heard of Great Lash.


----------



## princess2010 (Jan 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  See, it's the marketing.  I have never heard of the Jordana mascara, but everyone has heard of Great Lash.
So so true. Every magazine always lists it as the BEST. Drives me insane!


----------



## BSquared (Jan 2, 2014)

Wait I forgot one! Cvs brand cotton balls! I never thought a cotton ball could make me angry but these....dude, I was legit angry at the cotton balls. They're SO SMALL that if you put any liquid on it they turn into literally like a pea sized ball of mess. What am I supposed to do with tha!?


----------



## princess2010 (Jan 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *BSquared* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Wait I forgot one! Cvs brand cotton balls! I never thought a cotton ball could make me angry but these....dude, I was legit angry at the cotton balls. They're SO SMALL that if you put any liquid on it they turn into literally like a pea sized ball of mess. What am I supposed to do with tha!?
I know exactly what you mean!!!! Those are awful!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jan 3, 2014)

Michael Marcus eyeliner (tried it in the shade Midnight) - I received it in a beauty sub box and it was just awful. It says that it's made from Japanese wax to help glide on effortlessly. Ohhhh, my. I was tugging on my eyelid so much just to SEE the darn thing and I really couldn't see that I had any on at all. Barely any pigment whatsoever.

Maybelline Dream Fresh BB Cream - so ORANGE, just SO ORANGE. In pretty much almost every shade. Who has that much orange in their skin tone other than Oompa Loompas? LOL

Ole Henriksen Truth Creme Advanced Hydration - I know some people love it, I do. I actually adore their Truth Serum...however the smell of the Truth Creme is HORRIBLE to me. I can typically overlook a smell if the product works well, but this is like....I don't know....it's like rotting, moldy bitter oranges with no sweetness whatsoever.

Nicka K Makeup Cleansing Tissues - The weave of the tissue is super scratchy. My face is always red afterwards even if I'm barely applying any pressure at all. You can use these on your eyes at all since it pulls on the skin too much to remove makeup.

Starlooks False Eyelashes - I have never had a problem applying falsies. I learned how to apply them when I was 12 at my ballet studio. I had SUCH a hellish time using their eyelash glue and getting the eyelashes to apply. The glue took forever to dry and when it did it peels off the skin way too easily. They just popped right off within the hour of applying.

Haha, I will probably add more to this list later...but these are the first things that pop into my head!


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Starlooks False Eyelashes - I have never had a problem applying falsies. I learned how to apply them when I was 12 at my ballet studio. I had SUCH a hellish time using their eyelash glue and getting the eyelashes to apply. The glue took forever to dry and when it did it peels off the skin way too easily. They just popped right off within the hour of applying.

I have that problem with pretty much any glue that comes with lashes. I toss those little glue tubes right into the trash.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jan 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I have that problem with pretty much any glue that comes with lashes. I toss those little glue tubes right into the trash.
What's the best glue you've used? For the life of me I can't remember my favorite one I used to have....it was black, I remember that much and a bit on the stickier side which I thought was awesome. No lash strip ever came off a single millimeter when I used that stuff! It also wasn't hard to take off!


----------



## KaitlinKolors (Jan 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  What's the best glue you've used? For the life of me I can't remember my favorite one I used to have....it was black, I remember that much and a bit on the stickier side which I thought was awesome. No lash strip ever came off a single millimeter when I used that stuff! It also wasn't hard to take off!
I've just recently gotten into false lashes. I was always afraid to wear them because I feared they would fall off. *Me standing outside with my falsie flapping in the wind* ...so scary haha but, I have been loving the *Duo* glue. I use the white one that dries clear but they also have one that dries black. Not sure if that's the brand you were thinking of but it's a suggestion!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TofuKat (Jan 3, 2014)

My offenders list:

--Organix.  Yuck, yuck yuck on all fronts.  None of the versions have been good for me.

--Great Lash Mascaras.  I bought the hype a couple times and have never been a fan.  If I needed brow gel I might try the clear one though...

--Fresh lip balms.  Meh.  I think they taste weird.  I usually don't ever taste my balms, but Fresh always gets in my mouth because it's so emollient.

--Lush Snow Fairy.  I wanted to like it, but it smells juvenile to me.

-- Benefit stains in the nail polish type bottles.  They don't work on my lips and for cheeks they dry down too fast before I can really work with them.

--Benefit "They're Real".  It was just a goopy, clumped mess for me.

--NYX jumbo pencils.  They must have sponsored some of the gurus back in the day.  I admit I bought the hype, but they just crease and are greasy on me.

--Ole Henrickson as a brand.  I'm just not fan.

--Philosophy Hope in a Jar.  It burned and stung my eyes badly.

--Boots Botanicals eye makeup remover.  It's greasy and I can't wait to finish it.  On the up side, the bottle magically refills itself!

--Bath and Body Works as a whole.  

--Clinique Lotion.  It wasn't dramatically different for me and stung my skin.

--Bare Minerals.  I'm allergic to their powders.  My face burned and sloughed after a few days of use.

I happen to get on well with the Tom's of Maine deodorant, but my boyfriend got a chemical burn from it and had to go to the dermatologist.  He was using the apricot version at the time.


----------



## erinenvyy (Jan 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  What's the best glue you've used? For the life of me I can't remember my favorite one I used to have....it was black, I remember that much and a bit on the stickier side which I thought was awesome. No lash strip ever came off a single millimeter when I used that stuff! It also wasn't hard to take off!

I love my trusty yet plain Ardell glue. I haven't found anything that matches up to it yet.


----------



## lioness90 (Jan 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KaitlinKolors* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  What's the best glue you've used? For the life of me I can't remember my favorite one I used to have....it was black, I remember that much and a bit on the stickier side which I thought was awesome. No lash strip ever came off a single millimeter when I used that stuff! It also wasn't hard to take off!
I've just recently gotten into false lashes. I was always afraid to wear them because I feared they would fall off. *Me standing outside with my falsie flapping in the wind* ...so scary haha but, I have been loving the *Duo* glue. I use the white one that dries clear but they also have one that dries black. Not sure if that's the brand you were thinking of but it's a suggestion!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Duo glue is awesome! It comes in clear and black. I don't wear falsies often, but when I do I use Duo glue.


----------



## luckyme502 (Jan 3, 2014)

One of those brands of lash glue and latex and I'm allergic to latex.  I have to be very careful and read labels before I use lash glue.


----------



## tweakabell (Jan 3, 2014)

I forgot to say lavanila lip shine. It's oil... in a tube... for your lips yay? It's so gross the feel of oil on your lips and just pours out of the tube it's disgusting. I'm using it at night right now trying to get some use out of it but i might just chuck it.


----------



## DaniRock (Jan 4, 2014)

1.Wet n' Wild eyeliners always smudge and leave me with a messy accidental smoky eye by the end of the day. At first I thought that perhaps it was because they were cheap eyeliners, but I recently tried the Essence Kajal pencil which is around the same price and it works very nicely.

2.Revlon Photoready power

... I looked like a dried up mummy with this stuff on. Very cakey and dry! I don't recommend it to anyone!

3. Hard Candy Glamoflauge.... I know a lot of people rave about this, but my first experience right off the bat was bad. I was interested in it once upon a time when I was suffering from cystic acne, so I went to Wal-Mart to check it out. One of them just happened to be opened already, so I figured I'd sneak a swatch. When I squeezed it, a huge gush of oil squirted out. I'd guess it was mineral oil. Do NOT want on mah face!


----------



## Jen283 (Jan 4, 2014)

- elf cream eyeliner. It dried out so quickly and was very hard to apply. - elf liquid eyeliner. Bad pigmentation, streaky. - rimmel eye shadows - I could NOT get these to show up on my eyes. I stick with WnW when it comes to drugstore shadows now. - NARS blush - pre 2013 formula broke me out. I love many many products from nars and will buy a new blush when I find a color I like in the new formula  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> - mac shroom e/s - not pigmented enough to show up on my fair skin without applying multiple layers


----------



## leslieee (Jan 4, 2014)

I was reading this and totally got dejavu . Is MUMami , Glamorable's editor ? I am a true follower of the Glamorable blog , and the same products were listed on this forum as in one of her blogposts ! Off topic , but I was just wondering. I completely agree with alot of these repeated products though! Almay remover wipes - ridiculously oily! Great Lash mascara - smudges , clumps , flakes ALOT My all time holy crap products is definitely the Color Tattoos in Barely Branded , this is the only color j tried and people RAVE about these. But it creases , loses color , and flaked when dry!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *leslieee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I was reading this and totally got dejavu . Is MUMami , Glamorable's editor ? I am a true follower of the Glamorable blog , and the same products were listed on this forum as in one of her blogposts ! Off topic , but I was just wondering.

I completely agree with alot of these repeated products though!

Almay remover wipes - ridiculously oily!
Great Lash mascara - smudges , clumps , flakes ALOT

My all time holy crap products is definitely the Color Tattoos in Barely Branded , this is the only color j tried and people RAVE about these. But it creases , loses color , and flaked when dry!
Glamorable is run by @OiiO   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jan 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *leslieee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I was reading this and totally got dejavu . Is MUMami , Glamorable's editor ? I am a true follower of the Glamorable blog , and the same products were listed on this forum as in one of her blogposts ! Off topic , but I was just wondering.

I completely agree with alot of these repeated products though!

Almay remover wipes - ridiculously oily!
Great Lash mascara - smudges , clumps , flakes ALOT

My all time holy crap products is definitely the Color Tattoos in Barely Branded , this is the only color j tried and people RAVE about these. But it creases , loses color , and flaked when dry!

Glamorable's Anastasia actually commented earlier in this thread




haha, somewhere @OiiO, isn't that right, love? I'll be darned if I can find your post though! (I'm obviously quite blind tonight, I swore I saw a post just the other day...). I believe she got the inspiration from this thread!



I must say, this thread is one of the best I've seen recently...it's so much fun to pour through!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jan 4, 2014)

Yup, I'm blind....totally missed @yousoldtheworld's post right above mine.....I think I need to eat something and go lie down LOL


----------



## azalea97 (Jan 4, 2014)

L'Oreal &amp; Lancome mascaras.  I know they get a lot of love from people, but they make my eyes burn and water.  And the smell!  OMG they smell so strong.

NYX Cream Blushes.  I loved the color but they are soooo greasy and made me break out like crazy.


----------



## OiiO (Jan 5, 2014)

> Glamorable's Anastasia actually commented earlier in this thread  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> haha, somewhere @OiiO , isn't that right, love? I'll be darned if I can find your post though! (I'm obviously quite blind tonight, I swore I saw a post just the other day...). I believe she got the inspiration from this thread!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I must say, this thread is one of the best I've seen recently...it's so much fun to pour through!


 Yeppers-peppers, I am here!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I thought it would be a fun post to make so I sourced some of my favorite picks from MUT and MUA.


> Glamorable is run by @OiiO Â   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Thanks for the heads up, Michaela, I probably would've missed the mention &lt;3


> I was reading this and totally got dejavu . Is MUMami , Glamorable's editor ? I am a true follower of the Glamorable blog , and the same products were listed on this forum as in one of her blogposts ! Off topic , but I was just wondering.


 Hi leslieee, I'm the editor of Glamorable  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I figured this was a great topic to write about, and I can definitely agree with many of these picks. Sometimes I think people who put these products on the market never even tried any of them :eusa_wall:


----------



## MUMami (Jan 5, 2014)

Actually I'm not affiliated with glamorable. I'm new on this site and just thought of this topic to bring up after seeing it in a random blog. It's interesting how the list is repeated though and probably is testament to what is really crap out there


----------



## Flowerfish (Jan 5, 2014)

Loving this thread  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Eos Lip Balm: I know almost everyone likes this but for me it makes my lips dry and flakey. It's such a shame because they come in such yummy scents but I have now tossed 3 of them for having an effect opposite of what I bought them for. Tarte Lipsurgence: I know, I know, I am alone in the dislike Tarte Lipsurgence corner. I wanted to love these but they dry out my lips so incredibly much that it takes days for me to recover from using one. Never again I say! Josie Maran Makeup Remover Wipes: Let me start by saying I love all Josie Maran products... Except these wipes. They just plain do not work. They might provide a cleanse if you are not already wearing makeup, but if you are wearing makeup they will do nothing go remove it.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Flowerfish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Loving this thread





Eos Lip Balm: I know almost everyone likes this but for me it makes my lips dry and flakey. It's such a shame because they come in such yummy scents but I have now tossed 3 of them for having an effect opposite of what I bought them for.

 

You're not alone here. I buy them because they are so cute, but they do very little for my lips. I do like them underneath lipsticks/stains though.


----------



## leslieee (Jan 5, 2014)

> Glamorable's Anastasia actually commented earlier in this thread  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> haha, somewhere @OiiO , isn't that right, love? I'll be darned if I can find your post though! (I'm obviously quite blind tonight, I swore I saw a post just the other day...). I believe she got the inspiration from this thread!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I must say, this thread is one of the best I've seen recently...it's so much fun to pour through!


 I agree! This thread is really interesting and relatable ! It has been my morning read all week  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jan 5, 2014)

> Loving this thread  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Eos Lip Balm: I know almost everyone likes this but for me it makes my lips dry and flakey. It's such a shame because they come in such yummy scents but I have now tossed 3 of them for having an effect opposite of what I bought them for. Tarte Lipsurgence: I know, I know, I am alone in the dislike Tarte Lipsurgence corner. I wanted to love these but they dry out my lips so incredibly much that it takes days for me to recover from using one. Never again I say! Josie Maran Makeup Remover Wipes: Let me start by saying I love all Josie Maran products... Except these wipes. They just plain do not work. They might provide a cleanse if you are not already wearing makeup, but if you are wearing makeup they will do nothing go remove it.


 I feel the same way about these items! I think the Lipsurgence 8 piece set is one of my more regrettable purchase of 2013!


----------



## Flowerfish (Jan 5, 2014)

> > Loving this thread  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Eos Lip Balm: I know almost everyone likes this but for me it makes my lips dry and flakey. It's such a shame because they come in such yummy scents but I have now tossed 3 of them for having an effect opposite of what I bought them for. Â
> 
> 
> You're not alone here. I buy them because they are so cute, but they do very little for my lips. I do like them underneath lipsticks/stains though.


 I was buying them because they are so cute too! Their packaging and neat scents really suckered me in (Summerfruit just sounded perfect). I wanted to like them so ended up trying 3 different scents, but I ultimately gave up and went back to my classy Chapstick  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


> > Loving this thread  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Eos Lip Balm: I know almost everyone likes this but for me it makes my lips dry and flakey. It's such a shame because they come in such yummy scents but I have now tossed 3 of them for having an effect opposite of what I bought them for. Tarte Lipsurgence: I know, I know, I am alone in the dislike Tarte Lipsurgence corner. I wanted to love these but they dry out my lips so incredibly much that it takes days for me to recover from using one. Never again I say! Josie Maran Makeup Remover Wipes: Let me start by saying I love all Josie Maran products... Except these wipes. They just plain do not work. They might provide a cleanse if you are not already wearing makeup, but if you are wearing makeup they will do nothing go remove it.
> 
> 
> I feel the same way about these items! I think the Lipsurgence 8 piece set is one of my more regrettable purchase of 2013!


 Yes, this. The Tarte Lipsurgence 5 piece set was my most regrettable purchase of 2011 LOL.


----------



## Wida (Jan 5, 2014)

I don't care for the Tarte lipsurgences either.  In fact, any lippie with peppermint in it is on my bad list.  Peppermint, menthol, or anything that causes a "cooling" sensation makes my lips turn bright red, dry out, peel and just hurt.  After years of trying to make things like that work for me, I've finally gotten smart and just avoid them all now.


----------



## princess2010 (Jan 5, 2014)

I just remembered a product to add to my HC list.

Pacifica Purify Coconut Cleansing wipes are the worst wipes I've ever used. They burned especially around the eyes! I didn't even finish the whole pack and that's rare for me. I wanted to like them so bad, but I just couldn't take the burn.


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 5, 2014)

I have one to add to the list of products that burn. I did follow directions but had a reaction to it.





  Quote: BRIGHTER SKIN Lightweight serum provides anti-aging hydration while strengthening the skinâ€™s protective barrier. Helps to improve micro-circulation for increased radiance and natural fruit acids promote a more even-toned appearance. A great partner to the Age Control Day and Night products. 
Provides optimal hydration and an anti-wrinkle effect with the Osmoter and Horsetail Leaf extract.
Anti-aging and wrinkle prevention with Dunaliella Algae, Vitamin E and Grape Seed extract.
Vitamin C brightens and clarifies skin and provides antioxidant properties.
Rosemary extract improves circulation for increased radiance and elasticity.
Directions For Use Apply 1- 2 pumps to clean skin, follow with moisturizer. For best results use morning and evening - See more at: http://www.ahavaus.com/age-control-intensive-reviving-serum#sthash.9MFyIHzK.dpuf

Smells good but this is a pass for me to ever use again.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jan 5, 2014)

It's not the peppermint that bothers me, it's the fact that the colors don't show up on me or they hardly last!



> I don't care for the Tarte lipsurgences either.Â  In fact, any lippie with peppermint in it is on my bad list.Â  Peppermint, menthol, or anything that causes a "cooling" sensation makes my lips turn bright red, dry out, peel and just hurt.Â  After years of trying to make things like that work for me, I've finally gotten smart and just avoid them all now.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 5, 2014)

Aw. I love them! I'd try to offer take them off of your hands but my trade list is currently pretty nonexistent!

Quote:

Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

It's not the peppermint that bothers me, it's the fact that the colors don't show up on me or they hardly last! Quote: Originally Posted by *Wida* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I don't care for the Tarte lipsurgences either.  In fact, any lippie with peppermint in it is on my bad list.  Peppermint, menthol, or anything that causes a "cooling" sensation makes my lips turn bright red, dry out, peel and just hurt.  After years of trying to make things like that work for me, I've finally gotten smart and just avoid them all now.


----------



## LuckyMoon (Jan 5, 2014)

@yousoldtheworld I love them too! I love the Tarte Matte lip tints the most, which surprised me.

As for the holy crap it's bad list:

Has anyone mentioned the J Cat glitter palette?  Worst beauty product I have ever owned. 

Another product I find overrated is Glamglow. Outrageous price with little result.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jan 5, 2014)

[@]luckymoo[/@] I like my glam glow supermud! What I don't like - Youthmud. I felt like my face was burning off!!! I got my Supermud at 50% off. I like it but not $70 like


----------



## LuckyMoon (Jan 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

luckymoo I like my glam glow supermud! What I don't like - Youthmud. I felt like my face was burning off!!! I got my Supermud at 50% off. I like it but not $70 like
I know, I know.  Lots of people on MUT like Glamglow.  I wanted to like it too.  It's just not for me and my sensitive skin.


----------



## mrst909 (Jan 5, 2014)

> [@]luckymoo[/@] I like my glam glow supermud! What I don't like - Youthmud. I felt like my face was burning off!!! I got my Supermud at 50% off. I like it but not $70 like


 yep I hated the glamglow youth mud too. I felt the same, like my face was on fire...it was awful! I haven't tried super mud.


----------



## leslieee (Jan 5, 2014)

> Yeppers-peppers, I am here!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I thought it would be a fun post to make so I sourced some of my favorite picks from MUT and MUA. Thanks for the heads up, Michaela, I probably would've missed the mention &lt;3 Hi leslieee, I'm the editor of Glamorable  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I figured this was a great topic to write about, and I can definitely agree with many of these picks. Sometimes I think people who put these products on the market never even tried any of them :eusa_wall:


 I know! I don't understand how these companies even think of sending the products into the mass market. But anyways , I follow your blog and I really appreciate your work. Thank you for providing a relatable and honest source for beauty reviews.!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## luckyme502 (Jan 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Flowerfish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Loving this thread





Eos Lip Balm: I know almost everyone likes this but for me it makes my lips dry and flakey. It's such a shame because they come in such yummy scents but I have now tossed 3 of them for having an effect opposite of what I bought them for.
 

I hate these.  I can't stand the scent and the flavors.  I'm not a smelly flavorful makeup kinda girl, I guess.


----------



## BeautyLoverIT (Jan 5, 2014)

I agree with so many of these!  I do not understand the hype of They're Real mascara AT ALL, it just did nothing for my eyelashes.  I have gotten 2/3 samples of it and I just recently got the full-size, I just keep giving them away to my family...

And lipgloss in general.  I just hate all lip glosses, they make me look silly


----------



## Bflopolska (Jan 5, 2014)

I have had really ad experiences with inomercial makeup, specifically the Lauren Hutton Face Disk and the Christina Perfect Pigment. The Face Disk was not only cheaply packaged, but there was little color payoff and far too many concealers; the magnets holding each pan in place were weak and afterva month just didn't hold. In addition, the marketing was kind of shady and I was stuck for three payments of $39.99, terms that had not been addressed when I made the order. Perfect Pigment was a compact with four separate pans meant to swirl together to make a base, then use each pan solo to make blush and contour. It turned out to be very dusty and each color ended up muddy from its neighbors. It came with concealer and lip gloss tubes that both were beginning to separate.


----------



## Flowerfish (Jan 5, 2014)

> I don't care for the Tarte lipsurgences either.Â  *In fact, any lippie with peppermint in it is on my bad list.Â  *Peppermint, menthol, or anything that causes a "cooling" sensation makes my lips turn bright red, dry out, peel and just hurt.Â  After years of trying to make things like that work for me, I've finally gotten smart and just avoid them all now.


 Same here, for the same exact reasons. They feel all around unpleasant on me so if I ever see a lip product with peppermint listed in the ingredients I do not buy it, no matter how pretty it is because it will cause my lips to dry out, peel, and will quickly be de-stashed.


> @yousoldtheworld Â I love them too! I love the Tarte Matte lip tints the most, which surprised me. As for the holy crap it's bad list: *Has anyone mentioned the J Cat glitter palette? Â Worst beauty product I have ever owned.*Â  Another product I find overrated is Glamglow. Outrageous price with little result.Â


 I was totally going to mention that pallet but decided to leave it out just in case it started a multi-person tirade haha. Luckily it doesn't seem to have done so, but yes this is the ultimate HC product LOL.


----------



## Meshybelle (Jan 5, 2014)

DDF Brightening Cleanser. A.K.A "Holy mother of horrible reactions!" I broke out so bad on the side of my face from this. I had a cluster of angry red blemishes under my cheekbone that

took over three months to clear up. I was seriously traumatized by this product.

Clinique Moisture Surge CC Cream

This stuff is just weird. It's thick, sticky, dry and ugly. I felt like I needed a putty knife to spread it across my face.

It doesn't blend in and made my skin the color of a cold corpse.

And don't get me started on Benefit's They're Real Mascara. I washed off that stupid wand and gave it to my grandson to

use as a medieval mace for his action figures.


----------



## luckyme502 (Jan 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Meshybelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  And don't get me started on Benefit's They're Real Mascara.* I washed off that stupid wand and gave it to my grandson to* *use as a medieval mace for his action figures.*
I love this!


----------



## KittenZ (Jan 5, 2014)

Yes to blueberries and yes to cucumbers facial wipes. I really really wanted to like this brand. I got the blueberries wipes in my birchbox and when I used them, they made my face turn bright red. It looked like I had burned myself. I refused to give up on the brand so I went to Ulta and bought an entire pack of yes to cucumbers facial wipes. Those also turned my face bright red. From then on, I've been afraid to try other products from that line. Covergirl clean liquid foundation is awful. Application sucks and it's super obvious on the skin. Its also supposed to be for sensitive skin, but it broke me out. Benefit the porefessional. I had really high hopes for this product but I really didn't notice any significant different after applying it.


----------



## quene8106 (Jan 5, 2014)

anything by be a bombshell, especially that damn one stick they sent out in ipsy bags last month

smashbox primers - they broke out my flawless skin and i still have dark spots on my face  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

marc jacobs featherweight foundation - i really thought this was a powder foundation, like the kat von d compact or mac studio fix powder. nope, it's more like a pressed powder. back to sephora it went.

great lash by maybelline - it did nothing for my lashes. don't get the hype.

fresh lip balms - did nothing for my lips. don't get the hype.

tarte lipsticks - they melt and break on me.

kat von d tattoo liner - so glad that i spent 100 points on this and not actual money.


----------



## Flowerfish (Jan 5, 2014)

> anything by be a bombshell, especially that damn one stick they sent out in ipsy bags last month


 Yes this. 100% this!


----------



## SaraMariaBee (Jan 6, 2014)

Maybelline Great Lash mascara. I really don't get the hype.


----------



## dancersmum (Jan 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  anything by be a bombshell, especially that damn one stick they sent out in ipsy bags last month

fresh lip balms - did nothing for my lips. don't get the hype.
Agree with these 2 for sure!!  

ARGH!!!  I also ordered the lipsurgence set from Tarte....haven't received it yet...but I'm a little worried now!


----------



## Kelli (Jan 6, 2014)

I really didn't like the L'Oreal HiP Jelly Balm. I got the color Delectable and it's bright red in the container. I figured being "high intensity pigment" that it would be more opaque. It isn't. It's practically invisible on my lips and it feels really thick and gooey.


----------



## Dashery (Jan 6, 2014)

Wet n Wild MegaProtein mascara. I didn't expect much from it so I was willing to give it the benefit of the doubt at first. I bought it as a quick, cheap replacement when I ran out my usual mascara and just needed something to last me a day or two. The WnW mascara is perhaps the most watery mascara I've ever seen. I have to stand very still, careful to not let my eyelashes touch my skin and awkwardly wave my hand for a few minutes to get it to dry. On the plus side, it is very easy to wash off with plain, ol' water.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Luckily, I only spent about a dollar on this; it was on sale so that's why I picked it. But I wouldn't even recommend it as a quick replacement unless you have no other options. I can't say anything for their other mascaras though.


----------



## amygab1126 (Jan 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I forgot to say lavanila lip shine. It's oil... in a tube... for your lips yay? It's so gross the feel of oil on your lips and just pours out of the tube it's disgusting. I'm using it at night right now trying to get some use out of it but i might just chuck it.
I completely agree! I bought 4 of them last year and I actually did end up throwing them all away. When the oily feeling went away, my lips felt drier than before. There was nothing I could manage to combine them with to make them usable. And while I love the scents of the LaVanila lotions, the Lip Shine scents/flavors all had a "plasticky" undertone.

I also have to call out Benefit Dr. Feelgood. Meant to be applied over makeup, I found that it just kind of removed my foundation no matter what technique I used. And under makeup didn't work, either. I think unless one has incredibly dry skin, this is one of the worst products to put on her face...and it's expensive!

Again referring to Benefit, the Stay Don't Stray primer is one of the worst I've tried. And again, it's pretty expensive. Even the cheap NYX eye primer (when combined with concealer) worked better.

I can second everyone who called out Great Lash. But, really, I don't think I've ever seen any posts about how anybody actually likes it (forgive me if I missed one in it's defense). As far as mascaras go, I also hated L'Oreal's Voluminous and Stila Forever Your Curl.


----------



## lovepink (Jan 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *amygab1126* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I completely agree! I bought 4 of them last year and I actually did end up throwing them all away. When the oily feeling went away, my lips felt drier than before. There was nothing I could manage to combine them with to make them usable. And while I love the scents of the LaVanila lotions, the Lip Shine scents/flavors all had a "plasticky" undertone.

I also have to call out Benefit Dr. Feelgood. Meant to be applied over makeup, I found that it just kind of removed my foundation no matter what technique I used. And under makeup didn't work, either. I think unless one has incredibly dry skin, this is one of the worst products to put on her face...and it's expensive!

Again referring to Benefit, the Stay Don't Stray primer is one of the worst I've tried. And again, it's pretty expensive. Even the cheap NYX eye primer (when combined with concealer) worked better.

I can second everyone who called out Great Lash. But, really, I don't think I've ever seen any posts about how anybody actually likes it (forgive me if I missed one in it's defense). As far as mascaras go, I also hated L'Oreal's Voluminous and *Stila Forever Your Curl.*
OMG this yes!  This is the only mascara I have ever had in my entire life smudge on me.  I love mascara and have tested a lot of them but this one was horrible.  After continuing to try it (I figured the fault had to be mine) I threw it away!  It is rare for me to throw something away but it was so awful I had to!

I also agree about EOS lip balms.  This is the only lip balm that made my lips peel in huge flakes (like when you were in kindergarten and put glue on your hands, let it dry then peel it off)

I too, HATE Benefit They're Real.  That is the only mascara that takes 3 different products over 3 different cleanings to get off.  And the results are no better than a drugstore mascara.

@Flowerfish called it on the Josie Maran Bare Makeup Wipes.  These things were horrible.  Did not remove makeup and were like $12!


----------



## tweakabell (Jan 6, 2014)

Aww I like forever your curl



but if it doesn't work for you it doesn't work. I'm also finding the lip shine drying using it at night so there is absolutely no redeeming use for this product. Such a shame cuz i love their shower gels


----------



## eucala08 (Jan 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KittenZ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Yes to blueberries and yes to cucumbers facial wipes. I really really wanted to like this brand. I got the blueberries wipes in my birchbox and when I used them, they made my face turn bright red. It looked like I had burned myself. I refused to give up on the brand so I went to Ulta and bought an entire pack of yes to cucumbers facial wipes. Those also turned my face bright red. From then on, I've been afraid to try other products from that line.

Covergirl clean liquid foundation is awful. Application sucks and it's super obvious on the skin. Its also supposed to be for sensitive skin, but it broke me out.

Benefit the porefessional. I had really high hopes for this product but I really didn't notice any significant different after applying it.
I love the Yes to Cucumbers facial wipes. They seemed to be fine on my sensitive, but the Yes to Grapefruit facial wipes are a different story. Those burned my skin! I highly recommend the Yes to Cucumbers shampoo and conditioner and facial cleanser. The Yes to Blueberries body wash is ok. I don't recommend their moisturizers at all! They're a greasy mess.


----------



## MUMami (Jan 8, 2014)

I must add the Revlon Photoready e/s quads - they really are not good at all - but for some reason i kept buying them hoping i'd get a good one - i have about 6 in total, and only 2 of them are just ok - but still don't beat out WnW color icons.


----------



## Bikerchic (Jan 8, 2014)

I must add to my list.  This product was so horrible I almost scrubbed it from my memory!  Hard Candy Lite Bright concealer.  WORST. PRODUCT.EVER.  Even the medium shade was the color of elmer's glue, had the same consistency, too.  And it dried the very second it hit my skin, impossible to blend.  Still pissed I spent $6 on it and that was over a year ago!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 8, 2014)

Hard Candy 12 Hour jumbo eyeshadow pencils. OH MY GOD. I got one thinking I could use it as a base...it is the hardest eye product I've ever felt. Harder to write on the skin with than an actual crayon...


----------



## Bflopolska (Jan 8, 2014)

Hard Candy has their own version of blush-in-a-box. One is a fairly decent dupe for Benefit's Sugarbomb (unfortunately I cam't remember the name) but the brushes stink to the ends of the earth! Little ratty flimsy things about half the thickness of the brush that comes with Covergirl Cheekers, and after a few uses they're just a matted, nasty mess.


----------



## amygab1126 (Jan 9, 2014)

I have to add L'Oreal's MagicLumi concealer to this list. It does crap for coverage. Nothing at all. I'd be interested to see if anyone who actually has circles or spots to conceal has had luck with it.


----------



## azalea97 (Jan 9, 2014)

L'Oreal magic bb cream.  Holy orange face!


----------



## Bikerchic (Jan 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *amygab1126* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have to add L'Oreal's MagicLumi concealer to this list. It does crap for coverage. Nothing at all. I'd be interested to see if anyone who actually has circles or spots to conceal has had luck with it.
Is this the one that comes in the clicky pen?  If so I tried it a couple months ago and liked it ok.  I don't have circles, really, more like slight shadows under my eyes and it did a decent job of brightening my under eye area.  Not great, just ok.  My main issue was that with daily use, I ran out in about 3 or 4 weeks.  The amount of product was pathetic.


----------



## amygab1126 (Jan 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Bikerchic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Is this the one that comes in the clicky pen?  If so I tried it a couple months ago and liked it ok.  I don't have circles, really, more like slight shadows under my eyes and it did a decent job of brightening my under eye area.  Not great, just ok.  My main issue was that with daily use, I ran out in about 3 or 4 weeks.  The amount of product was pathetic.
Yeah - it is the type where you twist the bottom and it clicks to get product out through a brush at the top, like a Stila lipgloss. Glad you liked it. I've been trying to use mine up. I can't use it as a concealer at all, but if I mix it with NYX HD Eyeshadow Base and apply powder over the top, it makes a fine eye primer. I hate to throw things away, so that's how I'm using it.


----------



## Kristen121 (Jan 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *azalea97* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  L'Oreal magic bb cream.  Holy orange face!
I agree!

Also hated Buxon Lashliner, irritated my eyes and smudged all over.


----------



## MUMami (Jan 11, 2014)

> Yes to blueberries and yes to cucumbers facial wipes. I really really wanted to like this brand. I got the blueberries wipes in my birchbox and when I used them, they made my face turn bright red. It looked like I had burned myself. I refused to give up on the brand so I went to Ulta and bought an entire pack of yes to cucumbers facial wipes. Those also turned my face bright red. From then on, I've been afraid to try other products from that line. Covergirl clean liquid foundation is awful. Application sucks and it's super obvious on the skin. Its also supposed to be for sensitive skin, but it broke me out. [benefit the porefessional. I had really high hopes for this product but I really didn't notice any significant different after applying it.


 i think POREfessional is really great, it could be how your applying it- you can't apply it like a normal primer to fill in your pores. If you are interested, I posted a before and after pic and instructions on how I make this product work for me. Check out the "Uneven face" thread.


----------



## princess2010 (Jan 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MUMami* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


i think POREfessional is really great, it could be how your applying it- you can't apply it like a normal primer to fill in your pores. If you are interested, I posted a before and after pic and instructions on how I make this product work for me. Check out the "Uneven face" thread.
I need to check that out because I can not get that stuff to work for me either!


----------



## SarahNull (Jan 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sarah Afshar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  *ULTA's eyeliners*. These liners are horrible. Especially the retractable liners. I made the mistake of using this product and my eyes looked worse than a raccoon after. Major transferring. Luckily I carry basic essentials in my purse or I would have been screwed. I really like ULTA's eyeshadows, so it was a pleasant surprise (actually quite baffling) that the eyeliners are terrible.

*Estee Lauder's Doublewear Eyeshadow Base*. The consistency is average at best. I felt that my eyeshadow creased and faded. What I really can't understand is that the Shadow Paints are superior and work better yet are not marketed in the way that the eyeshadow base is.

*MAC's Prep + Prime Eye*. Very similar to Lauder's. It just didn't work for me. The Paint Pots actually work better than this product does.

*Clinique's Cream Eyeliner*. When I use to use this product, it was modestly decent. Recently when using this product, I noticed a lot of irritation around my eyes and I also noticed that it would fade within a few hours. I don't know if they changed the formula or not, but it is definitely not as good as it once was.

*Tom Ford Ultra Length Mascara*. It reminds me of a waterproof mascara which I am not really fond of. Any product that makes your lashes stick together is just not a favorite of mine. He has other good products, but this is by far the worst yet.

*Peter Thomas Roth All Day Moisture Defense Lotion*. I went to ULTA and tried some in a sample. I started breaking out virtually instantaneously. I've used a lot of heavily concentrated skin care products, however; this one epitomizes a nightmare on the face.

*Arcona Berry Fruit Bar Cleanser*. I don't know if they changed the formula, but either way, it just doesn't work for me. I broke out.

*Phillip B pH Restorative Detangling Toning Lotion*. If I wanted to use vinegar, I would use it. This product smells like vinegar and worked like vinegar. I usually love Phillip B products, but I wasn't a fan of this one.

*Fresh Brown Sugar Hand Cream*. When it comes to Fresh, I have mixed reviews but usually the strengths exceed the weaknesses, however; this product is one of their worst, if not the worst. The formula isn't creamy and kind of smells.

*NYX's eyeliners*. These liners could be more pigmented. Especially the darker shades. They also don't last long at all.

*Wet n' Wild lip glosses*. Although they don't last long, the synthetic faux smell is really what annoyed me most. In the end, you get what you pay for.

*JINsoon Top Gloss &amp; Coat*. I have used better top and base coats from a drugstore. Doesn't dry fast at all and after applying this, I noticed very subtle streaks over my polish. I like some of the stand-alone polishes though.

*Calvin Klein Perfumes*. Just not a fan of the "uni-sex" smell. Calvin Klein for "her" still smells like men's cologne. Prefer fruity floral, creamy floral, or acquired scents that possess fruity or warm notes.

I want to also add that although I love NARS, their nail polishes are very average in comparison to most I have used. They don't produce a color payoff as good as others. With Disco Inferno, I had to apply several times in order to achieve a fairly decent color payoff.


----------



## Ameliyeah (Jan 11, 2014)

I am SO HAPPY that other people dislike the Organix line! They make a natural sulphate free shampoo and flood the conditioner with silicones! Holy buildup!
I hate the L'oreal Magic Lumi primer. My makeup melted off my face in streaks with this stuff. 
Clean and Clear Morning Burst Oxygen Scrub- Cystic acne..nuff said
Any of the Almay wakeup blushes. There is literally NO pigmentation
Any of the Covergirl Flammed out Shadow pots. Also no pigmentation

The thing I hate the most if the Neutrogena Grapefruit cleansing cloths. These literally felt like acid on my face. It felt like a chemical burn and my face..omg I just loathe them lol!
Okay I'm done


----------



## amygab1126 (Jan 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sarah Afshar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  *Calvin Klein Perfumes*. Just not a fan of the "uni-sex" smell. Calvin Klein for "her" still smells like men's cologne. Prefer fruity floral, creamy floral, or acquired scents that possess fruity or warm notes.

Hahahaha...Totally agree with this! I have never smelled a Calvin Klein perfume that actually seems 100% like it was made for a woman.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Jan 11, 2014)

> I am SO HAPPY that other people dislike the Organix line! They make a natural sulphate free shampoo and flood the conditioner with silicones! Holy buildup! I hate the L'oreal Magic Lumi primer. My makeup melted off my face in streaks with this stuff.Â  Clean and Clear Morning Burst Oxygen Scrub- Cystic acne..nuff said Any of the Almay wakeup blushes. There is literally NO pigmentation Any of the Covergirl Flammed out Shadow pots. Also no pigmentation The thing I hate the most if the Neutrogena Grapefruit cleansing cloths. These literally felt like acid on my face. It felt like a chemical burn and my face..omg I just loathe them lol! Okay I'm doneÂ :rockwoot: Â


 I love the Neutrogena Pink Grapefruit wipes. I don't think my face is particularly sensitive, though, and I know they do burn really bad for a lot of people.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Jan 11, 2014)

> > Â  *Calvin Klein Perfumes*. Just not a fan of the "uni-sex" smell. Calvin Klein for "her" still smells like men's cologne. Prefer fruity floral, creamy floral, or acquired scents that possess fruity or warm notes.
> 
> 
> Hahahaha...Totally agree with this! I have never smelled a Calvin Klein perfume that actually seems 100% like it was made for a woman.


 Calvin Klein Euphoria. Horrible. I like fruity and sweet scents, mostly, and the musk in Euphoria is nauseating for me.


----------



## lovepink (Jan 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *amygab1126* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Hahahaha...Totally agree with this! I have never smelled a Calvin Klein perfume that actually seems 100% like it was made for a woman.
I just used a sample of Calvin Klein Downtown and it seemed pretty feminine to me the notes are: Neroli Tunisia, Fresh Green Pear, Watery Plum, Gardenia Petals, Pink Peppercorn, Violet Leaf, Texan Cedarwood, Vetiver, Benzoin Laos Orpur, Musks.

Then again I never tried any other CK fragrances that I remember.


----------



## azalea97 (Jan 12, 2014)

> Hahahaha...Totally agree with this! I have never smelled a Calvin Klein perfume that actually seems 100% like it was made for a woman.


 I've only owned one ck perfume and that was back when I was dating my husband 17 yrs. ago. I thought it was ok...nothing special. My husband really disliked it so I stopped wearing it. Never really found any Calvin Klein perfumes that interested me.


----------



## Flowerfish (Jan 12, 2014)

> > > Â  *Calvin Klein Perfumes*. Just not a fan of the "uni-sex" smell. Calvin Klein for "her" still smells like men's cologne. Prefer fruity floral, creamy floral, or acquired scents that possess fruity or warm notes.
> >
> >
> > Hahahaha...Totally agree with this! I have never smelled a Calvin Klein perfume that actually seems 100% like it was made for a woman.
> ...


 Wow, I absolutely love Euphoria! I have a lot of perfume and if I could only pick 1 for the rest of my life it would be Euphoria. I get compliments on this fragrance somewhat regularly. Maybe it just works well with my chemistry. I can see why it would be said that it doesn't seem 100% made for a woman though, but I still adore it.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jan 12, 2014)

> I want to also add that although I love NARS, their nail polishes are very average in comparison to most I have used. They don't produce a color payoff as good as others. With Disco Inferno, I had to apply several times in order to achieve a fairly decent color payoff.


 YES I AGREE!!! I got Ethno Run Left &amp; Ethno Run Right as an anniversary gift. WORST. FORMULA. EVER. I also feel like the brush is too thin *and* too long to make applications clean and easy. The formula was super runny, super patchy and streaky, and was just overall bad for the $30 price tag. I would've returned it if it wasn't a gift. Seriously the worst polish I've tried.


----------



## page5 (Jan 12, 2014)

Cowgirl Ranch Hand Cream-this is a solid lotion and it would not melt in my hands. I had to hold it near a heat source and then I would be able to get a little in my hands but chunks would not melt at all and I ended up with little pieces of wax everywhere. Plus what I was able to get to melt left my hands tacky. I even had my husband give it a go and he experienced the same problems. Finally tossed this crap product, lol


----------



## princess2010 (Jan 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *page5* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Cowgirl Ranch Hand Cream-this is a solid lotion and it would not melt in my hands. I had to hold it near a heat source and then I would be able to get a little in my hands but chunks would not melt at all and I ended up with little pieces of wax everywhere. Plus what I was able to get to melt left my hands tacky. I even had my husband give it a go and he experienced the same problems. Finally tossed this crap product, lol
That sounds awful!


----------



## Katydid (Jan 12, 2014)

L'Oreal lipsticks - ew, the smell. The colour riche sticks AND liners smudge almost immediately, too.

Also (maybe it's just me) but the Essie nail polishes seem to be more chippy than others. I don't get why everyone likes it.


----------



## MUMami (Jan 12, 2014)

@katydid278 I totally agree with you on the L'oreal lipsticks - Im glad I'm not the only one who just can't stand the smell on those things - I was totally bummed when the limited edition LeMatte and LaLaques came out because the colors were so amazing - but I cannot get myself to get passed the smell (and taste) of them.


----------



## amorgb (Jan 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Katydid* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  L'Oreal lipsticks - ew, the smell. The colour riche sticks AND liners smudge almost immediately, too.

*Also (maybe it's just me) but the Essie nail polishes seem to be more chippy than others. I don't get why everyone likes it.*

I agree!  I really like all their colors, but for me they seemed a little too runny.  No matter what I did the polish got all over the skin around my nails (eek!).  I only have one and I haven't used it a little while, so maybe I need to give it another try.  But I too keep wondering why everyone thinks they are so great.


----------



## SarahNull (Jan 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


YES I AGREE!!! I got Ethno Run Left &amp; Ethno Run Right as an anniversary gift. WORST. FORMULA. EVER. I also feel like the brush is too thin *and* too long to make applications clean and easy. The formula was super runny, super patchy and streaky, and was just overall bad for the $30 price tag. I would've returned it if it wasn't a gift. Seriously the worst polish I've tried.

It's definitely one of them. I hope NARS will improve their polish because their other products are fantastic.


----------



## Bflopolska (Jan 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *amygab1126* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Hahahaha...Totally agree with this! I have never smelled a Calvin Klein perfume that actually seems 100% like it was made for a woman.
I still like Obsession, although I think it's been reformulated and isn't as rich now as it was 20 or so years ago. And I'll still wear CKOne, mostly during warmer months, on the weekends. It's no longer the go-to that it was in the 90's


----------



## luckyme502 (Jan 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Bflopolska* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I still like Obsession, although I think it's been reformulated and isn't as rich now as it was 20 or so years ago. And I'll still wear CKOne, mostly during warmer months, on the weekends. It's no longer the go-to that it was in the 90's
I can remember like it was yesterday, although it has been more than 20 years, my grandmother always wore Obsession.  I used to watch her get ready and then she would let me play with her makeup, and her vanity area always smelled like Obsession and I always loved the way it smelled.  I don't think it smells the same way anymore either because I will stop at the counter and smell it just to bring back those memories.


----------



## Bflopolska (Jan 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I can remember like it was yesterday, although it has been more than 20 years, my grandmother always wore Obsession.  I used to watch her get ready and then she would let me play with her makeup, and her vanity area always smelled like Obsession and I always loved the way it smelled.  I don't think it smells the same way anymore either because I will stop at the counter and smell it just to bring back those memories.
My mother would have torn me up had she caught me in her makeup! (Not that she wore much--an eyebrow pencil, a powder compact, and a Kickass Red lipstick, and that was IT.) But she did let me play with her perfume, which began a lifelong obsession (no pun intended) with fragrance and molded me into a genuine perfume whore. She liked her scents very rich and exotic--Youth Dew might have been the one American brand she bought, and there were others from Poland and Russia in cut crystal bottles with bulb atomizers. One of them may have been a vintage Krasnya Moskva/Moscou Rouge. Thanks to this, I horrified both my mother and the nuns who taught me by buying my very first perfume (Emeraude) at the ripe old age of seven. The nuns were horrified becasue it was perfume on a young child; my mother, not because it was perfume but because it was Emeraude, which she believed too mature for a little girl.

All this rambling leads into my putting current formulations of my old beloved Emeraude into this list. The color has been changed from a rich peridot shade to a vibrant green that looks unnatural; it is less spicy, more chemical-y. Until Coty digs into their vaults and resurrects the older recipe, I'll satisfy my desire for the first fragrant love of my youth by trolling for vintage bottles on decanting and antique sites.


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Jan 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Wida* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

*Organix Tea Tree scalp therapy shampoo/conditioner - actually broke my scalp out with big painful pimples, ouch! I've never, ever experienced that before. It also left my scalp dry, flaky and itchy - also things I've never struggled with. Needless to say, they went into the trash.
 

Oh no!  This is was a miracle for me--  the only thing that cleared my scalp up after I had a horrible reaction to DevaCurl products.  My scalp was flaky, itchy and bumpy BEFORE I started using the Organix Tea Tree-- definitely not after.  If you didn't have those issues to begin with, maybe the astringent properties in the tea tree oil caused problems.


----------



## Meggpi (Jan 14, 2014)

Aw naw guys, a lot of Great Lash hate in here.  It works really well for me, as does Benefit They're Real! which a lot of people here also have bad luck with.  Those work for me, but here are some things that don't:

Smashbox Full Exposure Mascara: I hate hate hate to hate this.  It makes my lashes look ridiculous, long, thick, dark, dramatic, amazing.  However, I've thrown away multiple pairs of (expensive astigmatism) contacts when I am out somewhere and it starts flaking into my eyes.  I feel like Cinderella, must get home before my lashes turn back into pumpkins.

Tarte Lipsurgence: I find them drying.  I wouldn't dislike them so much if there weren't so many cheaper knock offs that work BETTER for me.

Loreal True Match Foundatioun: I see this in so many articles about drug store makeup secrets, MUAs favorite bargains, etc.  I love finding a color that matches me so well (C1) but it just sits on top of my skin.  No matter how much I blend or what tool I use it looks blotchy and weird.  I can only use it if I mix it with oil, usually argan or marula, first.  I think my skin is too dry, Korean BB creams full of oil and silicone are my dream.

I think so much of this is chemistry, no wonder I'm addicted to samples.


----------



## SaraMariaBee (Jan 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Meggpi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Aw naw guys, a lot of Great Lash hate in here.  It works really well for me, as does Benefit They're Real! which a lot of people here also have bad luck with.  Those work for me, but here are some things that don't:

Smashbox Full Exposure Mascara: I hate hate hate to hate this.  It makes my lashes look ridiculous, long, thick, dark, dramatic, amazing.  However, I've thrown away multiple pairs of (expensive astigmatism) contacts when I am out somewhere and it starts flaking into my eyes.  I feel like Cinderella, must get home before my lashes turn back into pumpkins.

Tarte Lipsurgence: I find them drying.  I wouldn't dislike them so much if there weren't so many cheaper knock offs that work BETTER for me.

Loreal True Match Foundatioun: I see this in so many articles about drug store makeup secrets, MUAs favorite bargains, etc.  I love finding a color that matches me so well (C1) but it just sits on top of my skin.  No matter how much I blend or what tool I use it looks blotchy and weird.  I can only use it if I mix it with oil, usually argan or marula, first.  I think my skin is too dry, Korean BB creams full of oil and silicone are my dream.

I think so much of this is chemistry, no wonder I'm addicted to samples
I agree with Smashbox Full Exposure Mascara. So many flakes.


----------



## Katydid (Jan 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Meggpi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Loreal True Match Foundatioun: I see this in so many articles about drug store makeup secrets, MUAs favorite bargains, etc.  I love finding a color that matches me so well (C1) but it just sits on top of my skin.  No matter how much I blend or what tool I use it looks blotchy and weird.  
Agree! Honestly, though, I think they changed their formula. Used to love the stuff. Even better than many dept store brands, because it would last all day, and totally matched my skin. It's not like that anymore. Then again, maybe my skin chemistry changed?

It's funny how much L'Oreal is on my Holy Crap list, and yet there's a few products (Their double extend mascara, for example) that I just adore!


----------



## MUMami (Feb 2, 2014)

Ok I have a new addition which kind of shocked me because its raved about and so loved on YouTube.

Essence gel liner 

This dried up on my faster than anything I've every experienced. It wasn't expensive but I definitely would not be repurchasing, I  hadn't used it that often  and have sooooo much product left but I can't use it - its so thick and dry it does not apply well.

So bummed - meanwhile my Elf gel liner which i don't  like as much, is still smooth as silk and i've had it way longer.


----------



## gingerneko (Feb 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MUMami* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I've only had the EOS strawberry -I wouldn't recommend this for moisturizing dry chapped lips, I found it best to use a base under a drying long wear ormatte lipstick where you want some moisture but not so much that it messes up the lipstick or make it slip too much.

Weird - for me it's about 100x better than the Fresh Sugar balm I'd been using. Maybe it just likes my LUSH lip scrub.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## gingerneko (Feb 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MUMami* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  If I remember I think it was just the original scent -

but the experience was so horrifying Im to afraid to try different scent. Cat pee on pits = not cute.

The apricot variety is worse. It smells like dirty undies.


----------



## satojoko (Feb 3, 2014)

EOS lip balms, for sure. To my nose, these smell like a cross between musty socks &amp; crusty underwear. Needless to say, that smell turns the flavor of these things into something that's utterly gagtastic to me *bleh* They also do absolutely nothing to moisturize my lips, or even keep them from drying out during the day. Useless product. I second the Tarte Lipsurgence. They dry my lips &amp; feel gritty *all day long* Even after the color wears off. Hate them. Disappointing because Tarte does make other products which are quite nice. All Covergirl &amp; Maybelline mascaras. ALL Covergirl products, for that matter. The only Maybelline product I'll use is the Color Tattoos, but not that many of them. I also second any brand's long-wearing gloss-type garbage, drugstore brands or otherwise. They peel &amp; flake all day long. All Urban Decay products. There are so many I can't stand that I can't pick just one. If I wanted to walk around looking like a 10 year old glitter-bomb who just got her first ever makeup, I'd take a shower in the stuff. Their liners also never stay put on me. Really don't like anything they make. Benefit products. Every single thing I've tried from them, from face to eye to lip products bit goat balls. Horrible staying-power/texture/etc. Big fat pass! Guerlain loose powders. Hate them. Nothing but overpriced, cheaply made, talc-based rubbish. I do like their Meteorites, though. Although they're also talc-based, they're good products. Started collecting past limited edition ones last year. Found a couple that double as really gorgeous blushes. Can't stand NARS for the most part. I've returned everything I bought from them except one limited edition blush (Boys Don't Cry), a limited edition blush/bronzer/highlighter palette (not because I liked it; I was lazy), their radiant loose &amp; pressed powders, as well as one of their eye paints. Other than that....*big wet fart*....I've never been impressed with their collection or quality of blushes, eyeshadows, lip products, shadow pencils, liners or foundations. With the exception of a very *very* few, they're products are incredibly disappointing. Calvin Klein perfumes, *except* for Obsession for women &amp; men, all smell very urinal-like to me. This brand does make some nice cosmetics, though. I've got some CK eyeshadow singles that are AMAZING. Smashbox, the majority of their products. I believe somebody mentioned their gel liners. I second that, along with their pencil liners. Then there's their nasty primer *yuck* that breaks me out, their crappily formulated lip glosses, their cream shadows that actually wear off, their beyond useless eye primer, foundations, sad little cream liner palette etc. The list never ends. I've got one eyeshadow palette from them that is great - I think it's Smokebox, and that's it. Their 2013 Christmas offerings were just as pathetic as the vast majority of their stuff. Hourglass face primer. Yucky, silicone texture. Breaks me out. Does nothing to extend the wear of my foundation. Way overpriced for what it is/does. The only thing they make which I've learned to like are their Ambient Lighting powders, although I prefer Guerlain Meteorites &amp; NARS radiant face powder (loose &amp; pressed). Bobbi Brown blushes &amp; cream shadows. Her blushes are seriously overpriced for the amount of product you get, and they're nothing special. Wet n Wild makes far more pigmented blushes which also wear longer. BB cream shadows are, I've found, horrific. They dry the skin around my eyes, feel like they're pulling the skin around them, &amp; are a witch to build up to any kind of intensity without looking like you got hit in the face with a frying pan. Her Shimmer Bricks are another thing that don't impress me, but they're far better than those stinking cream shadows she cranks out. I like her 'bronzers' however, even though the bulk of them are far from 'bronzing'. At least with those you get a nice texture and far more product for your money. I also like some of her lip glosses &amp; lipsticks, which really wear for a long time &amp; (some) are really well pigmented. Everything Lush, except for Angels On Bare Skin. Their products are yet more that gag me with their scents &amp; quality. I work with natural raw ingredients &amp; essential oils &amp; would torch anything I made if it came out smelling as god-awful as Lush's rubbish. Nearly everything they make irritates my eyes &amp; nose and gives me screaming migraine headaches to boot. Stila lip products. A goopy, nasty, gritty nightmare with the WORST applicator ever. I wind up with more hair on my lips than actual gloss. Love the new lipsticks they came out with a couple of years back, though. Super moisturizing &amp; amazing pigmentation. I've got a couple. Their cream blush is also great. MUF Aqua cream shadows. Drying on my eyes, not enough time to blend them out, crappy plastic jars, the product dries out in the jars at the speed of light, etc. For that price, they better get far better packaging &amp; tweak the formula. NYX lip products. Hate the smell/taste/texture of all of them. Some actually make my lips &amp; tip of my tongue numb, with a nasty chemical taste in my mouth. In addition, I've found that every themed shadow palette they've released is horrible. Powdery, lacking pigmentation, bad quality overall. And those ridiculous roller-ball loose shadows &amp; glitter palettes? Phht! I do like a lot of their other products, though. Blush, shadow singles, cream blush sticks, slide-on liners (they don't budge), fat shadow sticks, several more. They should really improve their lip products &amp; pare down their product line. MAC. Foundations, eyeshadows, eyeshadow palettes (THE WORST), pressed powders, lip glosses, etc. Too many products to mention them all. They're just more overpriced fodder for the toilet which either break me out, cake up, magnify my pores, or which are constantly stuck in my hair. There is very little that they've come out with in the last couple of years that I've been impressed by. I will say, however, that I've gone through 4 tubes of Bare Again lipstick in a very short amount of time. Best everyday product I've found that I can wear with anything from a full face of makeup to a totally bare face. As for Paint Pots, I've only liked a couple out of all the ones they've released over the years. Unfortunately, as with NARS, I've returned almost everything I've bought from them since about 2010-2013. Their product quality &amp; formulations have gone in the toilet for the most part, while Estee Lauder has largely been getting better. Go figger.... Speaking of Estee Lauder....their lip products make me gag with that fake *fig* smell that never goes away. It just lingers like the wet fart above....disappointing, because I do like the formula otherwise. I also love their blushes, which blow most of MAC's away. I like their Double Wear products, too. They really do wear for a very long time, without breaking me out. Juice Beauty lipstick, pressed powder &amp; cream highlighting stick from the Alicia Silverstone line. The worst 'natural', so-called 'organic' product line I've tried. Lipstick: not even the slightest bit moisturizing. It feels like a dry oil going on, and like the pigments weren't properly mixed into the crappy base oils they used. Once applied, it feels like a waxy mess. After it wears off, my lips feel dried out. I seriously make better stuff right in my kitchen with raw, organic bees wax, organic plant-derived oils &amp; mica/iron oxides/pigments. If I can do this, what's their excuse for turning out such rubbish? The highlighter is also a waxy mess with non-existent highlighting. Hell, you can't even use it as a lip product, or a blush, or anything else. Crappy texture with zero emolience. Like trying to color your face with a slightly mushy candle &amp; getting nothing. I expected far, far more from this brand. To make things even worse, Juice Beauty absolutely refuses to publish anything but 5* reviews on it's website. I know because I tried to leave reviews on their site twice, both rejected. And all I saw there was 5* reviews. How convenient....very dishonest company that's pumping out a lot of crap. Hate Dior's lash primer. Complete &amp; utter useless crap. Love their mascaras, though. A lot. Great formulation &amp; brushes. Never flake, smudge or goop my lashes together. Lancome's &amp; Estee Lauder's lash primers are both amazing, however. Giorgio Armani pressed blushes &amp; eyeshadow palettes. How can such products at such a ridiculous price point suck so badly? I'll pay for high quality products, no problem. Unfortunately, these ain't them! Disappointed from the first time I used them. So many many more craptastic products out there. It's shocking, especially when you consider the sheer volume of products on the shelves of so many stores. When are cosmetic/hair care/skin care companies going to get it right? With the technology &amp; ingredients available to even the average person, it's more than possible to turn out nothing but products that are high in quality &amp; fair value for the prices we pay. There's simply no excuse for doing anything otherwise.


----------



## Tyari (Feb 3, 2014)

WnW MegaLast liquid lipsticks. They SUCK! They made my lips look patchy and weird.


----------



## Bflopolska (Feb 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *satojoko* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


MAC. Foundations, eyeshadows, eyeshadow palettes (THE WORST), pressed powders, lip glosses, etc. Too many products to mention them all. They're just more overpriced fodder for the toilet which either break me out, cake up, magnify my pores, or which are constantly stuck in my hair. There is very little that they've come out with in the last couple of years that I've been impressed by. I will say, however, that I've gone through 4 tubes of Bare Again lipstick in a very short amount of time. Best everyday product I've found that I can wear with anything from a full face of makeup to a totally bare face. As for Paint Pots, I've only liked a couple out of all the ones they've released over the years. Unfortunately, as with NARS, I've returned almost everything I've bought from them since about 2010-2013. Their product quality &amp; formulations have gone in the toilet for the most part, while Estee Lauder has largely been getting better. Go figger....
I've never cared a great deal for MAC shadows. The staying power is terrible on me (though to be fair, I have never tried them yet with a primer which may make all the difference.) I do like Fetish lipstick, however!
Juice Beauty lipstick, pressed powder &amp; cream highlighting stick from the Alicia Silverstone line. The worst 'natural', so-called 'organic' product line I've tried. Lipstick: not even the slightest bit moisturizing. It feels like a dry oil going on, and like the pigments weren't properly mixed into the crappy base oils they used. Once applied, it feels like a waxy mess. After it wears off, my lips feel dried out. I seriously make better stuff right in my kitchen with raw, organic bees wax, organic plant-derived oils &amp; mica/iron oxides/pigments. If I can do this, what's their excuse for turning out such rubbish? The highlighter is also a waxy mess with non-existent highlighting. Hell, you can't even use it as a lip product, or a blush, or anything else. Crappy texture with zero emolience. Like trying to color your face with a slightly mushy candle &amp; getting nothing. I expected far, far more from this brand. To make things even worse, Juice Beauty absolutely refuses to publish anything but 5* reviews on it's website. I know because I tried to leave reviews on their site twice, both rejected. And all I saw there was 5* reviews. How convenient....very dishonest company that's pumping out a lot of crap.
Juice Beauty pressed powder...worst. product. EVER. It breaks apart far too easily; apparently there is something in how it's blended, or some imbalance of ingredients there, that makes it ridiculously soft. A brush swiped acrossd the surface broke it up unto large flakes. I gave up. If I wanted a loose product, I'd buy Bare Minerals!


----------



## sstich79 (Feb 11, 2014)

Add me to the list on the Organix line... how exactly can a shampoo/conditioner make my hair crunchy-dry AND greasy simultaneously? The only one with any redeeming quality is the Brazilian... but on the up side, the other conditioners are soooo slick that I keep them around for shaving my legs. Razor glides on all that silicone like a dream!


----------



## Jonimeow (Feb 11, 2014)

> The apricot variety is worse. It smells like dirty undies.


 My guy uses this, smells great on him, and the only brand that doesn't break him out. I've tried using his, and I smell like a mule afterwards. Body chemistry. I'll stick with my Secret.


----------



## colorfuldez (Feb 12, 2014)

the waterliner I got was okay..its not super creamy and doesn't last on the waterline


----------



## Jonimeow (Feb 12, 2014)

Cargo 3 Triple action mascara- goes on like a dream, looks beautiful, until my eyes get irritated from it and I start looking like a rabid raccoon. Makes my eyes tear and burn.


----------



## magsatron (Feb 15, 2014)

> Yes to blueberries and yes to cucumbers facial wipes. I really really wanted to like this brand. I got the blueberries wipes in my birchbox and when I used them, they made my face turn bright red. It looked like I had burned myself. I refused to give up on the brand so I went to Ulta and bought an entire pack of yes to cucumbers facial wipes. Those also turned my face bright red. From then on, I've been afraid to try other products from that line.


 I read this &amp; cautiously used a yes to blueberries wipe on less than 1/2 my face, 2 minutes later the BURNINATING set in. I just did my damage control dermologica &amp; benadryl routine. I doubt I'll have the courage to test the eye goo they were packaged with on my inner arm. I guess I should, if only to try &amp; pinpoint what caused my reaction. Then again, perhaps not, i've had extreme allergic reactions, every time I take antibiotics I'm on high alert for a trip to the ER, since epipens need to be replaced every 3-6 months &amp; aren't cheap. /end tangent Add to HC list: hope in a jar -- I didn't do my research. Me &amp; lactic acid are NOT homies. This was an ugly 10 day fiasco. Physicians Formula green correcting powder saved me, it is almost HG level. PF has been good to my sensitive eyes &amp; reactive skin over the years, though. I'm also on the HC BaB caravan. Be a Bombshell? More like hunks of glitter in an awfully textured base. One stick &amp; lip crayon. No me gusta.


----------



## lovepink (Feb 15, 2014)

I have a nomination for a HC product! Sexy Hair Healthy Sexy Hair color safe soy moisturizing shampoo.  This stuff was thick, stringy and did nothing to my hair but make it feel like a greasy mess and I had not washed it.  It actually made my bangs crunchy.  I used it like 3x because I was sure the first time must have been a fluke!  No each time it was like I had never washed my hair.

I took it back to Ulta and the SA there was so nice!  Since I bought it during the liter sale she let me get another liter at the sale price.  I actually bought a Biolage and it was $22 but she gave it to me for $15.99 (the price it had been during the liter sale).  So a negative turned into a positive!


----------



## SaraP (Feb 15, 2014)

wrong thread =)


----------



## lavenderandtea (Feb 18, 2014)

I'm not surprised that I see mentions of the Yes To products.

Yes To Tomatoes Skin Clearing Facial Mask

Yes To Tomatoes Daily Balancing Moisturizer

The mask seemed to *work* the first time I used it and then after that it would turn my skin bright red and irritated. Same goes for the moisturizer. I still have both and they are full, afraid to pass them off to a friend for fear of their skin going nuts too! I do have pretty sensitive skin (recent news) so maybe I'll pass them off but with a warning to patch test first.


----------



## kierstencliff (Feb 18, 2014)

Almay Smart Shade Perfect &amp; Correct Primer - The primer is actually pretty decent but I cannot get past the smell! It's awful! 

Some Rimmel Kohl Liner. I don't remember the exact name of it but it was so glittery that I was getting glitter in my contacts. I don't want glittery eyeliner! Just basic black thank you! 

I know this isn't a makeup prodcut but the Crest 3D Glamorous White line (mouthwash and toothpaste) gave me mouth sores and extremely dry and painful chapped lips. 

Elf Lipstain - one use and then it felt like i was running a dried up magic marker on my lips. Same with the Palladio one. 

Did anyone like the Fruit Pigmented Mascara from Birchbox? I don't think it did anything...but at least it didn't irritate my eyes. 

Be A Bombshell The One Stick. LOL what a joke. First of all I got the Sunset color. WHO WEARS BURNT ORANGE BLUSH?! Certainly not a girl with ivory skin. Second, it just goops up on the edges of the stick and that stick is wayyyy to big to use on my lips. 

Oh, and one last one. I'm probably going to get flogged for this one..and maybe I just don't understand how to use it but The Beauty Blender. I had to use double the normal amount of foundation I normally do and even then I still didn't get good coverage. Any tips because I would really like to use it because everyone seems to love it!


----------



## Meggpi (Feb 19, 2014)

> Almay Smart Shade Perfect &amp; Correct Primer - The primer is actually pretty decent but I cannot get past the smell! It's awful!Â  Some Rimmel Kohl Liner. I don't remember the exactÂ name of it but it was so glittery that I was getting glitter in my contacts. I don't want glittery eyeliner! Just basic black thank you!Â  I know this isn't a makeup prodcut but the Crest 3D Glamorous White line (mouthwash and toothpaste) gave me mouth sores and extremely dry and painful chapped lips.Â  Elf Lipstain - one use and then it felt like i was running a dried up magic marker on my lips. Same with the Palladio one.Â  Did anyone like the Fruit Pigmented Mascara from Birchbox? I don't think it did anything...but at least it didn't irritate my eyes.Â  Be A Bombshell The One Stick. LOL what a joke. First of all I got the Sunset color. WHO WEARS BURNT ORANGE BLUSH?!Â Certainly not a girl with ivory skin. Second, it just goops up on the edges of the stick and that stick is wayyyy to big to use on my lips.Â  Oh, and one last one. I'm probably going to get flogged for this one..and maybe I just don't understand how to use it but The Beauty Blender. I had to use double the normal amount of foundation I normally do and even then I still didn't get good coverage. Any tips because I would really like to use it because everyone seems to love it!Â


 The fruit pigmented mascara actually burned more than my normal stuff when I got it in my eye. It was serious hellfire. Yes I get mascara in my eyes regularly, I am obsessed with getting at my blonde lash roots.


----------



## Bikerchic (Feb 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Meggpi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


The fruit pigmented mascara actually burned more than my normal stuff when I got it in my eye. It was serious hellfire.

Yes I get mascara in my eyes regularly, I am obsessed with getting at my blonde lash roots.
Yes!  That stuff seriously burned my eyes, and most mascaras don't bother me at all.


----------



## ElizabethStreet (Feb 23, 2014)

Rimmel Scandaleyes Eyeliner: The brown can't be used to tight line or on top of lash line because it smudges like crazy! The nude on my waterline makes me look like I have some sort of eye infection (a la Bob Costas at the Olympics) and less of brightening and opening my eyes.


----------



## quene8106 (Feb 23, 2014)

> Yes!Â  That stuff seriously burned my eyes, and most mascaras don't bother me at all.Â


 I'm probably the only person that liked that mascara. I was afraid of getting it because of the reviews but I'm glad that I gave it a try. The Rimmel scandal eyes mascara in the black and white tube however made my eyes itch so bad I had to throw it away. Thankfully I got it for free in an influenster box.


----------



## lorizav (Feb 23, 2014)

I seriously hated the yes to cucumbers eye make up remover pads. gentle, soothing and cooling my ass!!!! Felt like battery acid. Luckily I only bought one during the BF sale. But send all your 100% pure to me! even the mascara. There are only 2 lines I have tried that I liked everything I tried and that's Hourglass and 100% pure


----------



## worldofbeauty24 (Feb 23, 2014)

Cover girl eyeshadow trio. I used to love these and I've purchased a few since they repackaged them, wth. They are not pigmented and it's said because the old ones are.


----------



## turntrekgodhead (Mar 16, 2014)

The Body Shop lipsticks are just ... gross. Shimmerbomb, hardly pigmented, and smell soooo bad. Gonna try and return them (TBS even overcharged and scammed me at the register!) Along with a lip balm from them that smelled like artificial grape and tasted like soap.

E.L.F. Shimmer eyeliner pencil... gosh, the colour was gorgeous but it bled right off (ended up under my eyes even though I only applied it to the upper lid- wtf???) and it made my eyes water like mad. They burned after I took it off.

Anything from Hard Candy is greasy, glittery crap, imo.

I tried the NYC double sided lipstick and while the colour was gorgeous, the thing smelled like baby oil and was so oily that it slid right off my lips and onto my chin. Ew.


----------



## CindyLouBou (Mar 19, 2014)

Oh my, I'm glad this is a thread and I can share.

-EOS balms. The product was heavy on my lips and felt cakey. Not to mention it dried them out more than helping them. I don't understand the hype with these.

-Almay Pure Blends anything. It has no pigmentation or staying power or anything.

-Jane felt liquid liner pen.......as well as most things from Jane.


----------



## Ctychick (Mar 25, 2014)

Hate to say it, but the Naked Basics palette. But for the black, the shadows have zero pigmentation on my light/medium skin. Huge regret. Lorac Unzipped palette. In the pans, the colors are so me, but they are not nearly as pigmented or bendable as the Lorac Pro colors. It's very hard to even pick up a decent amount of product on my brush. So very disappointed in this palette. Bare Minerals Mineral Veil in the compact form. Really wanted this travel friendly version of the loose powder, but it is hard and dry. Have to press the brush down into the product to pick anything up. Their mineral veil is just not meant to be pressed. Smashbox Photo Finish primer. Totally breaks me out. Unfortunately I didn't realize this product was the culprit until I had just opened a new tube. Also, it is ridiculously expensive when there are so many more reasonably priced primers to choose from these days. Elf brushes. The ferrule (sp?) has eventually slipped off every Elf brush I've owned. Even after just a few uses, I can already feel the ferrule rattling around on the handle, lol! Quality brushes are well worth the extra $ imo. Any high-end mascara. Period. There are so many drugstore options of equal or better quality.


----------



## turntrekgodhead (Mar 26, 2014)

I don't like Clinique. After I used their acne gel I couldn't move my face for two hours and it didn't really do anything other than making me feel like I'd been shot with one of the stun guns from Ender's Game. Plus their glosses are so sticky, feel like dollar store crap, and TASTE LIKE SOAP. If there's one thing I can't stand it's a soapy lip product.

L'oreal Voluminous Millions mascara looks pretty, but it flakes like mad.

I've never had a bad experience with Organix, but DesignLine is just awful for my hair.


----------



## camel11 (Mar 26, 2014)

UGH The Yes To Carrots Shampoo and Conditioner -- I still haven't recovered from the bad hair days it caused!! I got it during the $2 sale, but I haven't been able to chuck it because I hate wasting money. I'll probably give it to my sister and hope it works for her. Because of it, I sold my Yes to Blueberry S/C on ebay and will probably do the same with my two YTB face wipes. I'm too scared to use any of their products ever again!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Mar 26, 2014)

> UGH The Yes To Carrots Shampoo and Conditioner -- I still haven't recovered from the bad hair days it caused!! I got it during the $2 sale, but I haven't been able to chuck it because I hate wasting money. I'll probably give it to my sister and hope it works for her. Because of it, I sold my Yes to Blueberry S/C on ebay and will probably do the same with my two YTB face wipes. I'm too scared to use any of their products ever again!


 SAME. ok I thought I was the only one. I bought it because the Gloss Moderne high gloss shampoo was making me a *little* flaky. Using the Yes to Carrots shampoo &amp; conditioner made my scalp look like it was breaking off or something. Giant flakes. I also had a ton of bumps that would turn into giant scalp-zits. It was painful and DISGUSTING. I have since switched to Trader Joe's tea tree shampoo and conditioner. My scalp calmed down immediately and normalcy (and typically nice hair) returned.


----------



## mrst909 (Mar 26, 2014)

I got the YTC shampoo and conditioner during the $2 sale as well but haven't tried it yet...you guys are making me afraid to try it!


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Mar 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


SAME. ok I thought I was the only one. I bought it because the Gloss Moderne high gloss shampoo was making me a *little* flaky. Using the Yes to Carrots shampoo &amp; conditioner made my scalp look like it was breaking off or something. Giant flakes. I also had a ton of bumps that would turn into giant scalp-zits. It was painful and DISGUSTING. I have since switched to Trader Joe's tea tree shampoo and conditioner. My scalp calmed down immediately and normalcy (and typically nice hair) returned
The same scalp zit thing happened to me with Deva Curl products.  I used Organix Tea Tree to fix it, I wish I had a Trader Joe's near me. I hear so much good about their products. 

Quote: Originally Posted by *mrst909* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I got the YTC shampoo and conditioner during the $2 sale as well but haven't tried it yet...you guys are making me afraid to try it!
I've also used the YTC shampoo/conditioner and I didn't have a bad reaction to it, I just didn't like it enough to rebuy.  Give it a try, it might be your HG, you never know!  And if your scalp doesn't like it, there's two of us who were able to fix angry scalps with tea tree products.


----------



## lindseylouwho (Mar 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mrst909* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I got the YTC shampoo and conditioner during the $2 sale as well but haven't tried it yet...you guys are making me afraid to try it!
I haven't tried the carrots one, but I LOVE the cucumber one! It works really nicely on my hair and it's the only thing I've tried so far that will let my hair go for more than 24 hours without being a total greaseball while simultaneously not stripping or drying it out.


----------



## mrst909 (Mar 26, 2014)

> I haven't tried the carrots one, but I LOVE the cucumber one! It works really nicely on my hair and it's the only thing I've tried so far that will let my hair go for more than 24 hours without being a total greaseball while simultaneously not stripping or drying it out.


 I have been using the blueberry ones and I like them.


----------



## mrst909 (Mar 26, 2014)

> The same scalp zit thing happened to me with Deva Curl products. Â I used Organix Tea Tree to fix it, I wish I had a Trader Joe's near me. I hear so much good about their products.Â  I've also used the YTC shampoo/conditioner and I didn't have a bad reaction to it, I just didn't like it enough to rebuy. Â Give it a try, it might be your HG, you never know! Â And if your scalp doesn't like it, there's two of us who were able to fix angry scalpsÂ with tea tree products.Â


 I will definitely try it, the horror stories are just making me a little nervous  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Mar 26, 2014)

> I will definitely try it, the horror stories are just making me a little nervous  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 TBH I loved it when I first tried it! I might have posted that it felt like a cure! You never know. Plus, tea tree oil products helped clear out the reaction straight away.


----------



## quene8106 (May 17, 2014)

La Vanilla deodorant at Sephora b/c it broke out my underarms really bad. I wanted to try this out because I heard aluminium in deodorants is bad for you and I went back to using dove despite it having that bad ingredient in the deodorant, but i'm no longer dealing with skin irritation that causes me pain.


----------



## Shalott (May 20, 2014)

NARS Sheer Glow. Everyone _raves_ about this stuff, so I got a couple of samples from Sephora to give it a go. Tried the first color (Gobi) and it looked amazing. At first. By the end of the day my skin had taken on this horrifying, disgusting grayish-greenish color that I really can't even describe. The best explanation would be that my skin looked like a zombie extra from The Walking Dead. :scared:

I thought maybe the weird color was because it was a yellow base, and I am neutral/leaning yellow. So I tried Sibera. It was a bit pale, but didn't look bad. However, at the end of the day my skin looked as bad, if not worse than with Gobi. I am devastated, 'til this very day! That is one foundation that I would never wear again.


----------



## stelmaria (May 23, 2014)

Oh, the Fresh Sugar hate makes me sad. I am slavishly devoted to that stuff, and I have crazy dry lips thanks to Accutane in my teens. It's the only thing that has an effect longer than 5 minutes.

HC products for me:

The blue "cooling" Boscia mask, oh my goodness, I had to do labor breathing to get through the first few minutes. Like Icy Hot on your face...times a thousand. My skin didn't react badly or anything, it was just a really unpleasant experience.

Stila lip glazes and that god-awful clicky pen. Horrible applicator aside, I just haven't found the colors to be anything special and they're neither very pigmented nor very glossy. Just sorta there.

Smashbox powder highlighters--not sure if they still make these or what they were called, but I had a quad from a while back that was just nonexistent on the skin, no matter which color. No sheen, no glow, no color, nada.

Bite Agave Lip Mask--I mentioned my chronic dry lips, right? I thought this sounded perfect and it got great reviews, so even though it was expensive I bought it. I did NOT realize that it's essentially glorified lanolin. And it performs exactly like lanolin....lanolin that I can get for a fraction of the price (and even have on hand already, left over from breastfeeding hell with my littles). So, not necessarily a terrible product, just waaaay overpriced and overhyped.


----------



## Esthylove (May 26, 2014)

I can't stand the Maybelline BB cream. It went on all streaky and wore off within a few hours. It also left my face feeling sticky. I also can't stand ELFs baked bronzer. It is waaaay to shimmery and didn't go on very well.


----------



## Kookymama (May 26, 2014)

Both have already been mention.  My vote goes to:

Nars lip gloss in orgasm.  I believe this shade was made popular by Kim Kardashian.  This product gives lip gloss a bad name due to its smell, tacky feel and messy application.  I am glad I gave Lip Gloss in other brands a chance after this stink bomb.  The Nars blush in the same color was deemed great for any complexion.  I didn't find it great for mine.  I don't look a thing like Kim so, it was probably a stretch anyway.

Great Lash by Maybelline.  I stopped wearing mascara for many years because I thought there was something wrong with my face that caused this mascara to make me look like Rocky Raccoon.  It was so darn popular it had to be me. It took getting a few free samples in gift sets to realize that not all mascaras would do this.


----------



## Heather Smith (May 29, 2014)

TheBalm in Hot Mama!! I love this color, it's beautiful but my face turns red where I apply it and becomes hot and inflamed so you don't see the blush you see my skin turning red!


----------



## caroleann0215 (May 29, 2014)

CheshireCookie said:


> Michael Marcus eyeliner (tried it in the shade Midnight) - I received it in a beauty sub box and it was just awful. It says that it's made from Japanese wax to help glide on effortlessly. Ohhhh, my. I was tugging on my eyelid so much just to SEE the darn thing and I really couldn't see that I had any on at all. Barely any pigment whatsoever.
> 
> Maybelline Dream Fresh BB Cream - so ORANGE, just SO ORANGE. In pretty much almost every shade. Who has that much orange in their skin tone other than Oompa Loompas? LOL
> 
> ...


Oh man, I'm so with you on that Ole Henriksen Truth Creme. I also use and love the serum but the smell to me reminds me of orange flavored medicine or something.


----------



## caroleann0215 (May 29, 2014)

Benefit They're Real Mascara - I think _it _hates _me. _

Urban Decay Eyeliners - They seem to fade and smudge really easily. 

Sephora Liquid Eyeliners - I got 2 on sale and, while the colors are really pretty, they flake off once they're dry and smear horribly when wet.

Laura Mercier Foundation Primer Radiance Bronze - Um, no. Dries WAY too quickly, streaks horribly and gives an orange tint to any foundation I put on top of it. 

Anastasia Dipbrow Pomade - One of those things I just don't get what the hype is all about. I love the duo powders, and even the brow pencils, but the pomade looks way too unnatural and harsh, even when blended out with a brush.

Revitalash - No change in eyelash growth or density. Made my eyes water and sting. 

And this makes me really sad but the Too Faced Melted Longwear Lipsticks! I love love love the colors but they didn't last long at all and left my lips feeling really gritty and dry, even with a lip balm underneath. So sad   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## miss lawson (Jun 2, 2014)

I love this thread! Here are the ones that are definitely not going on my list of loves:

Benefit Bad Gal Lash. I've gotten a few little deluxe sizes and even a couple of full sizes over the years and they'll continue to be passed along to friends. It just feels incredibly thick and heavy on my lashes, takes forever to dry and they always ended up clumpy. Not really all that impressed.

Be A Bombshell Cosmetics. Pretty much... anything. I've gotten a few products in Ipsy bags from back when I was still subscribed and they performed poorly, the packaging felt so super cheap, and I looked them up to see how much they cost and I was shocked at how much they cost. I've passed on/thrown out all the stuff that I have gotten from them.

Fresh Lip Tints. This is what? Just some overpriced lip balm, at least that's how it seemed. The Sugar Rose is kind of a pretty color, but not enough to justify the price.

Dermologica. I can't remember what it's exactly called, it's that powder that's like a scrub or something? Yeah, but anyway, it made my face freak out and I got some of the nastiest cystic acne from it. Ew.

Tarte Lipsurgences. These aren't awful, they're pretty okay and they do come in some nice colors but they're a little expensive and a lot of the ones that I got in a holiday set last year are pretty drying. I prefer the Clinique Chubby sticks.

I'm sure there's more that I'll come across now that I'm trying to clear up my stash, but for now that's all I can think of off the top of my head!


----------



## caroleann0215 (Jun 3, 2014)

miss lawson said:


> I love this thread! Here are the ones that are definitely not going on my list of loves:
> 
> Benefit Bad Gal Lash. I've gotten a few little deluxe sizes and even a couple of full sizes over the years and they'll continue to be passed along to friends. It just feels incredibly thick and heavy on my lashes, takes forever to dry and they always ended up clumpy. Not really all that impressed.
> 
> ...


So the consensus about the Be A Bombshell line is that no one likes it! Except for me lol. I actually really like the sample lip crayon I got in my ipsy bag. I also liked the highlighter stick that I got in my ipsy bag a while back, though you have to be _very _light handed when you apply it. 

Guess I'm the weird one!


----------



## lyncaf (Jun 3, 2014)

caroleann0215 said:


> So the consensus about the Be A Bombshell line is that no one likes it! Except for me lol. I actually really like the sample lip crayon I got in my ipsy bag. I also liked the highlighter stick that I got in my ipsy bag a while back, though you have to be _very _light handed when you apply it.
> 
> Guess I'm the weird one!


I've liked some of the BaB products I've got too, though I think they are way overpriced. The "one stick" was awful, and the eyeshadow was just okay, but I really liked the crayon, the lip gloss, and a pink blush that I think I got in a Birchbox ages ago. I also have a liquid liner pen sitting in my drawer, but I haven't tried it yet.


----------



## BSquared (Jun 3, 2014)

I've come to the conclusion I hate Tarte's Lights Camera Lashes. HATE. I know so many people love this but I just can not. My lashes are long and thin (unlike me!) and this stuff just gets ALL over my eyelids, no matter how I apply it. It's just wayyy too wet for me and it seems like it never dries. I always end up with mascara smudgies all over my eyelids. Sucks because I like how it makes my eyelashes look....it just gets EVERYWHERE on me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Jun 3, 2014)

caroleann0215 said:


> So the consensus about the Be A Bombshell line is that no one likes it! Except for me lol. I actually really like the sample lip crayon I got in my ipsy bag. I also liked the highlighter stick that I got in my ipsy bag a while back, though you have to be _very _light handed when you apply it.
> 
> Guess I'm the weird one!


I like the BaB blush and the Bora Bora eye shadow quad I got!  But their prices are definitely just too high. 

To keep on topic:: 

Adding the Maybelline FitMe foundation stick to my HC list.  This stuff would NOT stay put on my face. My skin is combo, leaning oily.  I was excited that it was advertised with the "shine free" core thinking that would help mattify.  I tried so many different primers and it just like oozed off of my face after 1-2 hours.  Yuck!


----------



## miss lawson (Jun 4, 2014)

caroleann0215 said:


> So the consensus about the Be A Bombshell line is that no one likes it! Except for me lol. I actually really like the sample lip crayon I got in my ipsy bag. I also liked the highlighter stick that I got in my ipsy bag a while back, though you have to be _very _light handed when you apply it.
> 
> Guess I'm the weird one!


Oh yeah! I forgot about the crayon - that wasn't too bad, now that I remember. I hated that one stick, it blended poorly and the big chunky glitter in it made me look like a disco clown, but even with the pretty okay lip crayon, I wouldn't purchase anything from that line. It's way too expensive for what you get.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 13, 2014)

I have a new official entry to my Holy Crap list....Maybelline Master Duo liquid liners (in Violet Luster and Glossy Teal, respectively). I can make almost anything work well enough to at least use it instead of tossing it, but these are going in the trash can after trying to use them a handful of times. 

They are useless. They're streaky and see-through, with a gross runny texture that is impossible to build up to opacity. WIth other liners that aren't good enough on their own, I'll apply them for the shape, then put a similarly colored shadow over them. Even that doesn't work for these, the texture looks all rough and flaky. Just garbage.

Maybelline, I still love you for some of your lip and foundation products, but these eyeliners are junk (and I generally find that liners are generally useable, regardless of brand. Bah).


----------



## AustinMakeupMaven (Jul 13, 2014)

I don't like anything by marykay. Also, the jane iredale eyeshadow primer...I was looking for something more natural...it did nothing!


----------



## avarier (Jul 13, 2014)

Bareminerals marvelous moxie lipgloss... the smell made me GAG and it was such a shame because I loved the colors! I threw the set out because it was too offensive to my nose and I couldn't get used to it.


----------



## gingerneko (Jul 14, 2014)

New addition: Cargo's Lash Activator mascara. Even with a topcoat it runs like it was in an Iron Man decathalon.


----------



## acostakk (Aug 15, 2014)

NYX Stay Matte Not Flat foundation in Ivory. I love many NYX products. This one though... I didn't think it was humanly possible to find a foundation too light for my degree of pale. But this made me look like a corpse. And as for being "matte" - I have never, ever looked so shiny, even without any makeup at all! I've tried to make it work off and on for a few months now, but yesterday after doing nothing more energetic than taking a nap, I was such a wet looking corpse even my husband said "what is that? That's bad, you need to wipe it off!"


----------



## EggyBread (Aug 15, 2014)

I really dislike the Fresh tinted lip treatments. They just turned to goo on my lips. I'm also not a fan of Maybelline's express eyeliner or Too Faced's better than sex mascara. Both of those just transferred all over my face.


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Aug 15, 2014)

@@EggyBread I liked that Too Faced mascara but it stayed SO WET. If I wasn't careful it would transfer everywhere. 

Adding to my HC list: Julep's double ended kajal liner.  It smells and sharpens like a cheap colored pencil from the bargain box in elementary school.  And a colored pencil might actually be softer. This is the actual worst eyeliner I have ever tried in my life.


----------



## Shalott (Aug 15, 2014)

Latest addition to my HC list: MUFE Aqua Black liner. This basically was the complete opposite of everything it claimed to be. Not black, not waterproof, not easy to work with, utter crap. I returned it and went back to my $8 L'Oreal cream liner instead.


----------



## turntrekgodhead (Sep 3, 2014)

Rimmel Stay Matte foundation. It's so thick, it comes out of the tube a solid. It's the consistency of refrigerated frosting, the tube is small and it just sits on my face- if I accidentally scratch my cheek, I have a bunch of founation on my fingers and an empty patch on my face. It never sets, even with powder. I'm sticking with L'oreal TruMatch, which feels like it binds to my skin. This sucks, because Stay Matte has been the only foundation I've found that perfectly matches my pale skin and pink undertones.


----------



## crazycatlady82 (Sep 5, 2014)

turntrekgodhead said:


> Rimmel Stay Matte foundation. It's so thick, it comes out of the tube a solid. It's the consistency of refrigerated frosting, the tube is small and it just sits on my face- if I accidentally scratch my cheek, I have a bunch of founation on my fingers and an empty patch on my face. It never sets, even with powder. I'm sticking with L'oreal TruMatch, which feels like it binds to my skin. This sucks, because Stay Matte has been the only foundation I've found that perfectly matches my pale skin and pink undertones.


Sad!! I love the stay matte! It is very thick, so what I do is I use a stippling brush, then blend it out with a damp beauty blender. Helps to thin it out some, and then it will set better. I also don't use any concealer with it, because then it's too much. It is kinda a high maintenance foundation, but the color is right on for us pale folk.


----------



## turntrekgodhead (Sep 5, 2014)

crazycatlady82 said:


> Sad!! I love the stay matte! It is very thick, so what I do is I use a stippling brush, then blend it out with a damp beauty blender. Helps to thin it out some, and then it will set better. I also don't use any concealer with it, because then it's too much. It is kinda a high maintenance foundation, but the color is right on for us pale folk.


Y'know what, I think I'm gonna try that. Do you think a cosmetic wedge would work in place of a beautyblender?


----------



## Bflopolska (Sep 5, 2014)

EggyBread said:


> I really dislike the Fresh tinted lip treatments. They just turned to goo on my lips. I'm also not a fan of Maybelline's express eyeliner or Too Faced's better than sex mascara. Both of those just transferred all over my face.


My problem with these is that they are WAY too soft--they melt easily, and even turning up a small amount in the tube can make them break off at the base.


----------



## Kristen121 (Sep 14, 2014)

L'oreal Volumous Butterfly mascara. I've liked every other L'oreal mascara I've tried, but this one did nothing. Everytime I looked in the mirror, I thought "Did i forget to put on mascara today?"


----------



## turntrekgodhead (Sep 19, 2014)

I hate MAC lipglass. It hurts my lips, tastes awful and is so sticky.


----------



## nanutter (Sep 21, 2014)

OH Man... I am the only person on earth to like Great Lash! That mascara and "It's So Big" by Elizabeth Mott have been the only successful mascaras to not irritate my eyes to the point of tearing up.

My Crap List...

ELF Cream Eyeliners - Mine dried up in 2 weeks.

Organix Shampoos - They weigh my hair down and still manage to make it frizzy.

Big Sexy Hair - Leave-in soy wheat conditioner Maybe it was Healthy Sexy Hair (ipsy). It will make freshly shampoo-d hair feel like you're three days since the last wash. ugh.

Model Co duel eyeshadow - The darker shade was great, the lighter has SO MUCH glitter fall out.

NYX eyeshadows - Irritating! First the fall out, second, the texture is abrasive.

NYX nailpolish - Thin and runny. And it flakes off in less than 24 hours. I've tried the glitters, the creams, the metallics. Just disappointing.


----------



## Emuhlyy (Sep 21, 2014)

Kristen121 said:


> L'oreal Volumous Butterfly mascara. I've liked every other L'oreal mascara I've tried, but this one did nothing. Everytime I looked in the mirror, I thought "Did i forget to put on mascara today?"


I looooove this mascara!! It's one I'll always repurchase.

One drugstore mascara I can't stand is the CG lash blast volume mascara in the orange tube.. I heard people raving about it and decided to try it and my lashes literally look the same as they did before I put any mascara on.  I do think it does something when you top it over another mascara.. but why use two when I could only use one?!


----------



## Kristine Walker (Sep 22, 2014)

Found a new one, WnW Fergie Collection lipstick in "Fergie Daily". It looked like straight up heavy duty concealer in just one swipe. I have very deeply rose pigmented lips but this lipstick did a complete mouth removal. I'm returning it tomorrow.


----------



## TheMadawin (Sep 24, 2014)

NYX Matte Not Flat foundation....major breakouts. Looks SO CAKEY even when you use the smallest amount possible. If you thought the Kat Von D foundation got cakey fast you ain't seen nuttin. That's what I get though for buying it on a whim...at least it was cheap.


----------



## TheMadawin (Sep 24, 2014)

AustinMakeupMaven said:


> I don't like anything by marykay. Also, the jane iredale eyeshadow primer...I was looking for something more natural...it did nothing!


Not all Mary Kay has been a disappointment for me but OMG their lipsticks SUCK!


----------



## SillyNoodle (Sep 24, 2014)

The L'Oreal Magic BB Anti-Redness. I was hoping for something to cover my redness, not to make it look like I smeared mud on my face.

Also, anything from the Neutrogena Naturals line. My face burned and was red for several days after using their cleanser. Never again.


----------



## Bflopolska (Sep 25, 2014)

The Ulta bath-and-body line in Vanilla Sugar...oh no. NO. I went through a "vanilla thing" last winter and tis was one of many I tried. It came off on me as something that smelled neither like vanilla nor sugar, but more like musty cotton candy--just grossed me right out.


----------



## thwarted (Oct 14, 2014)

Maybelline Great Lash. I'm with everyone else here - why? why? why? It smears like crazy on me and smells awful.

Covergirl foundation - absolute crap, unless you like basically no coverage and, at least with the oil control formulation, a nasty smell.

Avon Glimmersticks eyeliners - my aunt gave me some as a present, I felt bad about giving them away (so they lanquish in the bottom of my battle station), but yeesh, these are bad. They pull and tug like crazy on my sensitive eyelids, and don't last more than a couple hours on my oily eyelids, even with primer.

Essie nail polish - don't like most of the colors, and most of the colors I've tried are difficult to apply without streakiness. Also chipping after only a day or two even with proper base and top coats.

Most Ulta eye products and concealers - strangely enough, I actually like their Amped Lashes mascara (it truly is waterproof on me, which is rare) and their Fabulous Face pressed powder isn't a horrible thing to throw in your bag for mid-day touchups. The eye shadows and liners, though, have next to no pigmentation and don't last even with proper primer. The eyeliners also pull and tug like crazy. The concealers don't conceal nearly as well as they should, and usually don't last.


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Oct 15, 2014)

thwarted said:


> Maybelline Great Lash. I'm with everyone else here - why? why? why? It smears like crazy on me and smells awful.
> 
> Covergirl foundation - absolute crap, unless you like basically no coverage and, at least with the oil control formulation, a nasty smell.
> 
> ...


I have SUCH a love/hate relationship with Essie.  I wear the same base and top coat with all of my polishes-- some Essie polishes last a week, some last two days.  Some formulas are great and some are terrible. I've never seen such a disparity of quality within a brand before.


----------



## GlitterGoth (Oct 25, 2014)

I had a L'Oreal eyeliner that I loved the colour of, but it was one of those twist-up ones and it was just so dry and crumbly,a bit broke off every single time I used it, so I gave up on it. Collection 2000 and 17/Natural collection eyeliners I've had are rubbish, they are so hard and impossible to use.

Every single foundation I've ever had was a dud until I went to the No7 counter in Boots and had the match made service done for me. My skin is so pale, but I have a yellow undertone, so it's hard to find the right foundation, and even when I buy the lightest shade I still end up looking like I'm wearing fake tan.  

Blusher, as I cannot use it without looking like a clown, so I use foundation with a light hand so that some of my colour shows through.

Various black lipsticks and lipglosses I've brought over the years are useless, I want black, deep dark and vampy, not sticky wishy-washy grey, that is not a good look.

Barry M's lavender lipstick, it looked beautiful in the tube and one my lips, but went off so quickly, I ended up throwing it away, which made me sad. I've had some of their lipsticks for years and they've never gone bad on me. Even when this one was fresh it still smelt a bit weird.

Leighton Denny nail polish, I've never worn a nail polish that chipped so fast. Most of my nail polishes are in the £6/7 and under bracket, I really splurged and got myself the 'Friends of Dorothy' set a couple of years ago, and when I wore them they barely lasted a day. Polish doesn't last on my nails that long anyway, because they are rubbish, but I was surprised at how fast it chipped off.


----------



## SassyPeach (Oct 27, 2014)

EOS Lip Balms – Waxy feeling and wasn’t moisturizing at all (I’ve heard the Sweet Mint flavour is different from the rest but haven’t tried it)

Maybelline Baby Lips – Same as the EOS lip balms

Maybelline Great Lash Mascara – I agree with everyone here.  It clumps, smudges and flakes way too much. Don’t get the hype at all.

Benefit They’re Real Mascara – I have a love/hate with this mascara. It gives me amazing volume and length but removing this mascara is brutal – it makes my eye lashes so hard

Maybelline BB Cream – Zero results as a BB Cream, more like a glorified lotion.

Revlon Nearly Naked Foundation – Horrible smell and broke me out

Lavanila Deodorant – I wish I like this. They smell really good but they just don’t last long enough. After 2-3 hours it’s like I never put anything on my underarms.

Rosebud Salve – Smell is REALLY powerful and it feels too greasy


----------



## MyMonthlyObsessions (Oct 28, 2014)

turntrekgodhead said:


> Rimmel Stay Matte foundation. It's so thick, it comes out of the tube a solid. It's the consistency of refrigerated frosting, the tube is small and it just sits on my face- if I accidentally scratch my cheek, I have a bunch of founation on my fingers and an empty patch on my face. It never sets, even with powder. I'm sticking with L'oreal TruMatch, which feels like it binds to my skin. This sucks, because Stay Matte has been the only foundation I've found that perfectly matches my pale skin and pink undertones.


I also love this foundation!! It's my holy grail foundation actually!! I'm super oily and this is just amazing to me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## turntrekgodhead (Oct 28, 2014)

MyMonthlyObsessions said:


> I also love this foundation!! It's my holy grail foundation actually!! I'm super oily and this is just amazing to me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I'm sure it works for some people! I just have really dry skin so it doesn't on me. I wish I could make it work though.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Nov 3, 2014)

I just stumbled across this thread, it's AWESOME! I just have to say my HC award goes to Be a Bombshell, Ipsy has a serious love affair with them as Im sure you all know. Everything I've tried has been crap-straight to the trash garbage!


----------



## avarier (Nov 4, 2014)

The BareMinerals Marvelous Moxie lipgloss. Maybe it's just me.. but the smell from them is absolutely *REVOLTING*. It literally makes me sick to my stomach and hurts my nose. I had to give away an entire set of minis after only trying 1 of them.. never done that before  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 4, 2014)

One I have had forever but keep forgetting to mention: the Maybelline Dream Fresh BB cream! No coverage, makes me orange...NO THANK YOU.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 4, 2014)

Oh, and those Hard Candy Shadowholic crayons...so hard, no color payoff...not worth it.


----------

